# "Controlling" where houses appear.



## AoJones

While surfing the interwebs I found this neat trick someone had been using (note: have not tested myself). This method somewhat controls where and who moves in to your town. Here's the steps that you should follow:
1) On a day a fenced area (new house plot) is expected to appear DON'T start the game with the mayor. Instead make a new character (do not save yet).

2) Use the new character once they get to the town to find the expected house plot.

3a) If the location/expected neighbor is to your liking then save and delete the new character (if wanted).
                      -END of tutorial if this is your choice-

3b) If the location/expected neighbor isn't what you wanted, reset the game (as in quit without saving) and make another new character.

4)With your second new character search for the plot that should be somewhere in your town. By following step 3b as long as it's the same day where the plot is to show up it will possibly be in the different location and be a different animal.

Here's the source: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/5776834/1/Stop_Animals_From_Moving_Anywhere_

Pocky's hypothesis on how to get it to work after first 9 villagers:


Spoiler



HYPOTHESIS:
The game will eventually need to give me new villagers. After enough days, there should be a 100% chance of getting a new villager.

DAY 0 OF TESTING:

    Soleil Moves Out. The area where her house was once in is now empty.



DAY 1 OF TESTING:

    After resetting several times, I notice that most of the time I just get empty plots. Occasionally, I'll see a fenced plot for a villager that I dislike so I just reset the game in hopes of getting something else. But 90% of the time I get maps with no new villagers moving in.
    Finally, I get annoyed and save with empty plot. Nobody moves in today.
    I go in with my mayor and perform my daily chores. 




THE EVENTS OF DAY 1 REPEATED THEMSELVES DURING DAY(S) 2 - 6

DAY 7 OF TESTING:

    I log into the game to see that Hazel is trying to move in! (she keeps trying to move in, btw. I play via WiFi with a friend a lot and Hazel left her town recently. I'm guessing that she is trying to move to my town after she left Mew's town?)
    I reset the game. And make a new character to see that Flo is moving in.
    I reset again. This time Mira is moving in. I really like her, but I reset again for the sake of science!
    I reset again. This time Ren?e is moving in. I really like her, but I reset again for the sake of science!
    I reset again. This time Paula is moving in.
    I reset again. This time Flo is moving in. Again =___=
    I reset again. This time Shari is moving in.
    I reset again. This time Charlise is moving in.
    I reset again. This time Katt is moving in.
    I reset again. This time Frita is moving in.
    After resetting the game 10 times and finding a new fenced plot each time, I have assumed that on the 7th day there will be a 100% chance of finding a fenced plot.


Pocky's tutorial on how to get control after first nine villagers:


Spoiler



HOW TO DO IT:

    The next day after a villager moves out, start the game with a new character. If you find a fenced plot for a villager that you do not like, reset the game without saving. Save the game if you either:
    a) find fenced plot for a character that you do like
    or
    b) a map with no fenced plots.
    **note: do not waste your time resetting if you don't find any fenced plots. just save**
    Go and play with your mayor as you normally would (at this point you could delete the new character that you have created.)
    Repeat all of these steps throughout the beginning of the following days until you either:
    a) find a fenced plot for a villager that you do like
    b) get to day 7
    On the seventh day, you will find a fenced plot every time. At this point you can just keep making new characters and reset the game over and over until you find something that you like.



WARNINGS:
DON'T time travel unless you do it little by litt;e and talk to every villager that you'd like to keep, otherwise you run the risk of losing one of your favorite villagers.

PROS:

    you will have more control over who moves in and where they move in.



CONS:

    it is very time consuming and boring.
    saving the game requires that you get a tent... this means that your grass will die in that area. it is recommended that you build your house in the same place each time (unless you're okay with having 7 large areas with missing grass.)


*CHOICES OF VILLAGERS*
When doing this method of choosing villagers it appears to choose from a set list (it's the same list every time you reset for this certain plot that's coming). It has been discussed that this list are the villagers with the personalities you do not have in town.
EDIT DISCLAIMER 
it appears this was intended for the beginning of the game where each day a villager is guaranteed to move in. After the first 9 villagers if you follow this technique for future ones the reset may have a plot not show up at all or may do it's job of randomizing location and villager. 
It is also confirmed not to work with mayor of town.

Point is after the beginning, this method should be used if it's really a villager you dislike or location you don't like as it doesn't guarantee a plot coming that day afterwards before 7 days have past (if past first 9 starter villagers).

*SPECIAL THANKS*
Pocky for doing amazing research and testing.
Everyone who asked questions! Without questions we wouldn't search for answers.


----------



## Fjoora

Could you not just reset while playing your main?


----------



## AoJones

Jesirawr said:


> Could you not just reset while playing your main?



From what I read it has something to do with how it loads when a new char is made. As I said though, I have never tried it before (waiting for the chance to) and this is the method the original user stuck to.


----------



## Chris

I'm expecting a fence to generate tomorrow, so I may try this out.


----------



## AoJones

Tina said:


> I'm expecting a fence to generate tomorrow, so I may try this out.



Post your results so we can see if it works!


----------



## Chris

AoJones said:


> Post your results so we can see if it works!



Will do!  It's already nighttime (nearly 9pm) where I live anyway and I'll be playing from first thing in the morn. ^^;


----------



## katie.

I used to do this in wild world so i could get all the cute villagers


----------



## thegilby

How would you know when a new house plot is supposed to appear?


----------



## KarlaKGB

thegilby said:


> How would you know when a new house plot is supposed to appear?



I too would like to know this


----------



## ben_nyc

Very interesting!  Thanks for the thread, AO!


----------



## AoJones

KarlaKGB said:


> I too would like to know this


 a fenced off or roped off area about the size of a house appears, it will also bear a sign of the villagers name


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

My entire town is full of s*** tier neighbors excluding lobo I will defiantly try this!


----------



## pocky

AoJones said:


> 1) On a day a fenced area (new house plot) is expected to appear DON'T start the game with the mayor. Instead make a new character (do not save yet).



How do I know the day when a new villager is expected to move in?


----------



## Stevey Queen

thegilby said:


> How would you know when a new house plot is supposed to appear?



Sometimes a snooty villager will say that another villager saw an animal at the train station. Then they will say that it must be the new neighbor moving in. The next day there will be a sign.


----------



## AoJones

sigh now if only someone would move away from my town so I may try it.


----------



## Sir.Sims

Thank you for telling us about this cool trick! I am also expecting a fenced area for a new villager tomorrow. I will let you know immediately if it worked.... it would be great!


----------



## pocky

AoJones said:


> sigh now if only someone would move away from my town so I may try it.


T__T I know exactly how you feel. I'm at 9 villagers and I don't know when the 10th villager moves in...


----------



## MadamSpringy

pocky said:


> T__T I know exactly how you feel. I'm at 9 villagers and I don't know when the 10th villager moves in...



I was told that you can only get your 10th villager once you have built the campsite and have convinced a camper to move in. Your 10th slot will always be a villager that camped in town. ^^


----------



## pocky

MadamSpringy said:


> I was told that you can only get your 10th villager once you have built the campsite and have convinced a camper to move in. Your 10th slot will always be a villager that camped in town. ^^



Ahh! So I have more control over who moved in as the 10th villager, that's good news! How often do animals stay at the campsite? Mine is usually empty. So far only one camper has visited


----------



## Chris

AoJones said:


> Post your results so we can see if it works!



Afraid I didn't make use of it. When I saw that it is Pashmina who is moving in tomorrow I didn't want to try this trick.


----------



## pocky

I tried it...
1st time: I see Hazel and reset.
2nd time: I search all over the map for several minutes and find no plot.
3rd time: I find no plot either?
4th time: Sylvia.
5th time: I find no plot....

I'm 100% positive that I searched every place in the map, and a plot of land isn't exactly easy to miss @_@
is the fenced plot supposed to appear every time


----------



## maarowak

Wow I wish I learned about that like 10 minutes ago orz


----------



## ChaosKitten

I'm having this same issue, pocky. I've done this about 8 times now, and have only found two plots. :\


----------



## Stevey Queen

So it does work. I'm too lazy to try and do this today. Maybe with my 10th villager.


----------



## pocky

ChaosKitten said:


> I'm having this same issue, pocky. I've done this about 8 times now, and have only found two plots. :\



My friend got the same problem also :/
What I am doing now is I made a new character and if no plots showed up, I saved the game.
Then Imma make a new character tomorrow, maybe then I'll have a better chance? Like... maybe after three days without new villagers the game will finally be like YOU NEED NEW PEOPLE!

I needed a new character for Patterns anyway, so I guess that it is not too bad ^^;

But I've literally spent hours doing this and 90% of the time I get no fenced plots


----------



## Treasu(red)

So I just attempted this twice. My first time I got no plot. My second time I got no plot. Could it be I need to look tomorrow, instead of today? I just had a villager complete his unpacking and begin wandering the town today. Should I expect a fence today or tomorrow?


----------



## ChaosKitten

I just had a villager unpack and start walking around outside today, so tomorrow I'm going to try again and see if the chances are higher for new plots. But after 12 resets and 3 plots, I gave up for the day. It's not worth it if the game can somehow tell what you're doing and hinder it!


----------



## pocky

ChaosKitten said:


> I just had a villager unpack and start walking around outside today, so tomorrow I'm going to try again and see if the chances are higher for new plots. But after 12 resets and 3 plots, I gave up for the day. It's not worth it if the game can somehow tell what you're doing and hinder it!


I time traveled to see if changing the date would actually give me new fenced plots, and it was just as bad as before... :/ It would be nice if fenced plots would show up in the map... Reset 8 times on the new day, and I only got villagers 2 of those 8 times.


----------



## Lin

Just so I'm clear... I make a new character and if I like it (or there's no one, if I want no one to move in right now) I save? But to save I have to make the new character a house right? But I assume once I delete the second character the house will go away too...


----------



## Mary

This seems like a lot of trouble.


----------



## AoJones

Lin said:


> Just so I'm clear... I make a new character and if I like it (or there's no one, if I want no one to move in right now) I save? But to save I have to make the new character a house right? But I assume once I delete the second character the house will go away too...



No If you delete the new character after the new villager will stay, it's still the same map. 

Well thanks for the feedback. So it appears that if after your first initial villagers the plots may come or not when scheduled. That's interesting. Mind you this was made intending to be used on your first set of villagers where each day someone moves in. Well it's good to know this works somewhat. Now if someone moves in somewhere or someone you truly dislike is coming to town you can do this method. 

I'll update the first post about the findings.


----------



## Lin

AoJones said:


> No If you delete the new character after the new villager will stay, it's still the same map.
> 
> Well thanks for the feedback. So it appears that if after your first initial villagers the plots may come or not when scheduled. That's interesting. Mind you this was made intending to be used on your first set of villagers where each day someone moves in. Well it's good to know this works somewhat. Now if someone moves in somewhere or someone you truly dislike is coming to town you can do this method.
> 
> I'll update the first post about the findings.



I don't get your answer at all... I didn't ask about the map. I meant the second's character's house will go away.


----------



## AoJones

Lin said:


> I don't get your answer at all... I didn't ask about the map. I meant the second's character's house will go away.



Oh sorry you just said house so I thought you meant the new neighbors =P yes the new characters house disappears


----------



## Lin

AoJones said:


> Oh sorry you just said house so I thought you meant the new neighbors =P yes the new characters house disappears



Well... I talked about making the new character a house then right after I talked about the house going away once I delete the character. o.o Thought it seemed obvious but thanks for the answer.


----------



## Sir.Sims

Hm, this method worked perfectly for me!

1st time: fenced area directly in front of the town hall.... RESET!
2nd time: fenced area on a good spot but a villager I hate (Elise).... RESET
3rd time: fenced area on a perfect spot PLUS an awesome/new villager: *Claudia*


----------



## Lin

Sir.Sims said:


> Hm, this method worked perfectly for me!
> 
> 1st time: fenced area directly in front of the town hall.... RESET!
> 2nd time: fenced area on a good spot but a villager I hate (Elise).... RESET
> 3rd time: fenced area on a perfect spot PLUS an awesome/new villager: *Claudia*



Good to hear. :3


----------



## Gizmodo

Could someone explain this to me? xD i'm confused but want to try it out!

I began my game today and so have 5 villagers, however a plot was already built for the sixth villager to move in
Tomorrow the sixth villager will move in, and have boxes.. will a new plot be built for the seventh villager tomorrow aswell? or will it be the day after when the sixth has unpacked


----------



## Sir.Sims

Gizmodo said:


> Could someone explain this to me? xD i'm confused but want to try it out!
> 
> I began my game today and so have 5 villagers, however a plot was already built for the sixth villager to move in
> Tomorrow the sixth villager will move in, and have boxes.. will a new plot be built for the seventh villager tomorrow aswell? or will it be the day after when the sixth has unpacked



You should definitely try it out! The next fenced area will appear when the villager has unpacked everything. (on the same day)


----------



## Gizmodo

Sir.Sims said:


> You should definitely try it out! The next fenced area will appear when the villager has unpacked everything. (on the same day)



Thanks  so the day after tomorrow... i'll try it out


----------



## Eirynfox

I started with my Mayor today and have Beardo moving in (my first new neighbour), before saving I reset and started a new villager and checked to see who was moving in and it was Beardo in the same spot. Reset and made a new character and it was still Beardo. SO I would say you definately have to do this with a new save before you do it with your mayor if it is going to work. I will try with a new save character tomorrow to see if I can control it. (wish I had known about this just a little bit earlier so I could control where Beardo is moving in to! But oh well  now I have 3 bears in my town! wonder when Goldilocks is moving in...)


----------



## pocky

I really need to stop time traveling... but I wanted to see if I could get this to work after getting 9 villagers.
So... 

BUT ANYWAY, I GOT IT TO WORK FOR PEOPLE THAT ALREADY GOT 9 VILLAGERS. You can just skip to the how to do it area if you don't wanna read the whole thing.

*HYPOTHESIS:*
The game will eventually need to give me new villagers. After enough days, there should be a 100% chance of getting a new villager.

*DAY 0 OF TESTING:*

Soleil Moves Out. The area where her house was once in is now empty.

*DAY 1 OF TESTING:*

After resetting several times, I notice that most of the time I just get empty plots. Occasionally, I'll see a fenced plot for a villager that I dislike so I just reset the game in hopes of getting something else. But 90% of the time I get maps with no new villagers moving in.
Finally, I get annoyed and *save with empty plot*. Nobody moves in today.
I go in with my mayor and perform my daily chores. 


*THE EVENTS OF DAY 1 REPEATED THEMSELVES DURING DAY(S) 2 - 6*

*DAY 7 OF TESTING:*

I log into the game to see that Hazel is trying to move in! (she keeps trying to move in, btw. I play via WiFi with a friend a lot and Hazel left her town recently. I'm guessing that she is trying to move to my town after she left Mew's town?)
I reset the game. And make a new character to see that Flo is moving in.
 I reset again. This time Mira is moving in. I really like her, but I reset again for the sake of science!
 I reset again. This time Ren?e is moving in. I really like her, but I reset again for the sake of science!
 I reset again. This time Paula is moving in. 
 I reset again. This time Flo is moving in. Again =___=
 I reset again. This time Shari is moving in. 
 I reset again. This time Charlise is moving in. 
 I reset again. This time Katt is moving in. 
 I reset again. This time Frita is moving in. 
 After resetting the game 10 times and finding a new fenced plot each time, I have assumed that on the 7th day there will be a 100% chance of finding a fenced plot.

*HOW TO DO IT:*

The next day after a villager moves out, start the game with a *new* character. If you find a fenced plot for a villager that you do not like, reset the game without saving. Save the game if you either:
a) find fenced plot for a character that you do like 
*or * 
b) a map with no fenced plots.
**note: do not waste your time resetting if you don't find any fenced plots. just save**​
 Go and play with your mayor as you normally would (at this point you could delete the new character that you have created.)
 Repeat all of these steps throughout the beginning of the following days until you either:  
a) find a fenced plot for a villager that you do like
b) get to day 7​
 On the seventh day, you will find a fenced plot every time. At this point you can just keep making new characters and reset the game over and over until you find something that you like.

WARNINGS:
*DON'T* time travel unless you do it little by litt;e and talk to every villager that you'd like to keep, otherwise you run the risk of losing one of your favorite villagers.

PROS:

you will have more control over who moves in and where they move in.

CONS:

it is very time consuming and boring. 
saving the game requires that you get a tent... this means that your grass will die in that area. it is recommended that you build your house in the same place each time (unless you're okay with having 7 large areas with missing grass.)


----------



## Gizmodo

Drago (sixth villager) is unpacking his boxes today
Will definitely be trying this tomorrow for the seventh villager, and the eighth and ninth


----------



## Lisha

Wait, I'm confused. I started the game with my Mayor to realise that Agnes has placed her fence outside my town hall. I reset without saving and made a new character, but the house is still there. Am I well and truly buggered or do I just have to keep resetting?


----------



## pocky

Lisha said:


> Wait, I'm confused. I started the game with my Mayor to realise that Agnes has placed her fence outside my town hall. I reset without saving and made a new character, but the house is still there. Am I well and truly buggered or do I just have to keep resetting?



It didn't work because you started the game with your mayor. Once you see the fenced area with your mayor its too late


----------



## Lisha

pocky said:


> It didn't work because you started the game with your mayor. Once you see the fenced area with your mayor its too late


Welp, that sucks. The villager is an ugly pig too, I hate her already.

Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Curiousiko

I'm testing this now with my cafe location. Wish I knew about this earlier before Pompom moved into the spot below me. As soon as she moves though, I'm doing this trick.


----------



## Lin

Did anyone else notice that when you destroy a character house, there's a bunch of dirt where the house used to be? x.x As if it killed the grass underneath. (or maybe the spot I chose always had that dirt and destroying the trees to build the house just made it show more...)


----------



## Gizmodo

Very excited to try this tomorrow... hopefully i can get really nice seventh,eighth and ninth villagers in good locations. I know one is definitely moving in tomorrow as villagers keep mentioning someone at the station


----------



## AoJones

Lin said:


> Well... I talked about making the new character a house then right after I talked about the house going away once I delete the character. o.o Thought it seemed obvious but thanks for the answer.



Ah I just misread your comment, no biggie  

Thanks for all the replies and info on if it works so far! Wish I knew about this before the bear moved right in front of town hall... Anyways Ill update the faq with new info from some of your posts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow Pocky thanks for all the info! Your research cleared up a lot of issues on the matter.


----------



## kakuloo

I wonder if this works with camper villagers moving in?  I convinced Ken the Crow/Chicken to move in this morning, so I expect to see his land plot tomorrow.  I wonder if I make a new character first thing tomorrow, will I be able to choose his spot?

Or will he get randomized?  Hmmm.   I dunno if I'm brave enough to try.  >.<  I have blocked off most of the "do not build" areas already, and I really want Ken! XD  I might try it with my next camper to see though!


----------



## Fjoora

This is good to know, I may try it when a villager moves away :3


----------



## oath2order

Guess what I'm going to try using


----------



## Lin

pocky said:


> SNIP



Thanks for the research. :3 FOR SCIENCE.


----------



## AoJones

If we could get this to stay on the first page for new players and experienced alike that would be nice.


----------



## Nami

No wonder! I tried this on my own, but with my mayor character. I quit without saving only to find that the same disliked villager still plans to move in the next day. Almost like it saved that, but nothing else. Ill have to try this, so far cycling out my unwanted characters has proven rather unsuccessful. One disliked is replaced by another one. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## AoJones

Nami said:


> No wonder! I tried this on my own, but with my mayor character. I quit without saving only to find that the same disliked villager still plans to move in the next day. Almost like it saved that, but nothing else. Ill have to try this, so far cycling out my unwanted characters has proven rather unsuccessful. One disliked is replaced by another one. Thank you for posting this!



your welcome! Just glad to help. Though I can't take all the credit, a lot of people did the research to see what works and doesn't plus the original poster (the link) deserves the most.


----------



## pocky

*UPDATE ON MY RESEARCH:*
It seems that when you're resetting the game, you're choosing villagers from a list and not from all villagers that are available.

After resetting my game for a few hours, I noticed that I was getting a lot of the same villagers over and over and that I wasn't getting anything new. At one point, I reset 25 times in a row and every fenced plot that appeared was for a villager that had already appeared during a previous reset. So in the end I ended up choosing Fuchsia since she wasn't as hideous as many of the other options (ie Katt, Hazel.)


----------



## Roknar

This sounds like way too time consuming for me, but good luck to you with this method! I think it's cool that it works.


----------



## Hamusuta

So helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Gizmodo

pocky said:


> *UPDATE ON MY RESEARCH:*
> It seems that when you're resetting the game, you're choosing villagers from a list and not from all villagers that are available.
> 
> After resetting my game for a few hours, I noticed that I was getting a lot of the same villagers over and over and that I wasn't getting anything new. At one point, I reset 25 times in a row and every fenced plot that appeared was for a villager that had already appeared during a previous reset. So in the end I ended up choosing Fuchsia since she wasn't as hideous as many of the other options (ie Katt, Hazel.)



It will be the personality type you dont have.. that will keep getting chosen


----------



## AoJones

Ah even more info. Will update the main post.


----------



## Gizmodo

When do villagers finish unpacking btw??
Switched on and made a character at Midnight, ready to reset for the seventh villager.. Assuming the sixth would have been finished exactly 24 hours later just as in Wild world..


----------



## AoJones

Gizmodo said:


> When do villagers finish unpacking btw??
> Switched on and made a character at Midnight, ready to reset for the seventh villager.. Assuming the sixth would have been finished exactly 24 hours later just as in Wild world..



Hmm I believe it takes 24 hours (a whole day) for a villager to unpack. AC doesn't consider it a new day officially (new fossils, shop items, allowing tasks to be done) in till 6am. So I'm guessing sometime after 6am.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I wish I hadn't played as my mayor today before seeing this! O: 
I have Tucker squeezing his house into a tiny gap between river and cliff right on the only pathway from my house to the rest of town, and now I'm stuck with that. 

Oh well, in 2 days time I am definitely doing this to ensure I don't have 2 houses to squeeze past.

EDIT: Putting link to this in sig, so others will see.


----------



## JKDOS

Wait, can this trick keep me at a minimum of 5 villagers?


----------



## AoJones

traceguy said:


> Wait, can this trick keep me at a minimum of 5 villagers?



Hmm from what has been tested the answer would be no. Apparently after about a 7 day period without a villager that's suppose to move in the game will always give you a villager each reset. So in the end you'll always end up with 9 villagers.


----------



## Minuet Melody

I want to express my appreciation for this thread. My sister has been resetting nonstop to get O'hare back in her new town. We messed up trying this method with her sixth villager who happened to be one of my old villagers (Harry the hippo who likes to influence everyone to wear his ugly rasta shirt) anyway, we TT'd to the 19th where Harry was done unpacking and a new plot was expected. We got Mac at first and didn't care for him so we reset once more and O'hare's plot of land appeared!  I'm so happy it worked out for her!

Thanks for the information


----------



## AoJones

Minuet Melody said:


> I want to express my appreciation for this thread. My sister has been resetting nonstop to get O'hare back in her new town. We messed up trying this method with her sixth villager who happened to be one of my old villagers (Harry the hippo who likes to influence everyone to wear his ugly rasta shirt) anyway, we TT'd to the 19th where Harry was done unpacking and a new plot was expected. We got Mac at first and didn't care for him so we reset once more and O'hare's plot of land appeared!  I'm so happy it worked out for her!
> 
> Thanks for the information


No problem! I'm glad people are seeing at as useful. Really a lot of thanks goes to the testers and the original poster.


----------



## Rainy Day

Thank you very much for this!

I have a couple of questions: - After looking through this thread, I've found my answers! Thank you.

1.) Gwen is currently unpacking. So, not the 18th but the 19th, a fenced area will appear? - *A new villager might or might not move in on the 1st to 6th days, on the 7th it appears someone will definitely move in.*
2.) On the day the fenced area is to appear what time will it actually appear? Sometimes I play past midnight and into another day with my mayor....will this effect this trick and keep it from working? Or will the fenced area appear after 6a allowing me to play into the night with my mayor? - *A new day starts at 6am in Animal Crossing. So playing up to 5:59a will not effect this trick.*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rainy Day said:


> Thank you very much for this!
> 
> I have a couple of questions: - After looking through this thread, I've found my answers! Thank you.
> 
> 1.) Gwen is currently unpacking. So, not the 18th but the 19th, a fenced area will appear? - *A new villager might or might not move in on the 1st to 6th days, on the 7th it appears someone will definitely move in.*
> 2.) On the day the fenced area is to appear what time will it actually appear? Sometimes I play past midnight and into another day with my mayor....will this effect this trick and keep it from working? Or will the fenced area appear after 6a allowing me to play into the night with my mayor? - *A new day starts at 6am in Animal Crossing. So playing up to 5:59a will not effect this trick.*



I'm not to sure with the first question, since it makes sense following the first week and a half of playing that someone could put down a plot the next day. But I haven't played long enough to know.

But for 2) Plots appear at 6am, and 12-6am is considered the day before. (excepting the island games) So it is safe to play with your mayor beyond midnight.


----------



## AoJones

Have Julian from my campsite moving in (he's a unicorn so why not) so far working like a charm besides the fact he's always choosing the worst possible spots =P


----------



## Rainy Day

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm not to sure with the first question, since it makes sense following the first week and a half of playing that someone could put down a plot the next day. But I haven't played long enough to know.
> 
> But for 2) Plots appear at 6am, and 12-6am is considered the day before. (excepting the island games) So it is safe to play with your mayor beyond midnight.



Thanks for verifying #2!

I'm currently doing this trick and so far so good!! I'm resetting until I get them in a spot I want them.


----------



## pocky

Gizmodo said:


> It will be the personality type you dont have.. that will keep getting chosen


That explains so much! Ha! I didn't realize that every villager that had attempted to move in was "uchi"

However, I don't think that it will be a personality type that I don't have -as I happen to have not one, but two jocks in my town. Rather, I think that the game simply decides to give you villagers belonging to that personality regardless of whether you have them. 

So a good idea when using this method would be to figure out which personality the villager that is trying to move in has, then look up all of the other villagers with the same personality and figure out which of them you would like to have the most.

Example:
I log in with a new character to see that Aurora is moving in
Aurora's personality type is normal, so I check out a list of all villagers with normal personality
From the list, I like Marina and Meringue the most so I reset until I get either of them


----------



## Chris

I'm glad I did this today. Even though I got lucky with Pashmina moving in on my first attempt last time, I had a feeling I wouldn't be happy with today's villager because I knew it would be a jock - and I don't like many of the jock characters. It took 22 resets, but *Bam* the deer is moving in tomorrow! \(^__^)/ House placement isn't the best, but I'll live. I didn't have anything planned for that area anyway.


----------



## Gizmodo

This method definitely works, but i messed it up!
Reset a few times then accidentaly pressed on my mayor -_____- and got Cherry the dog, just behind my house, which is ok i guess hm. Oh well, i like all other 6 of my villagers, and i didn't know who i'd let leave, so she can be that person
I'll do it properly for my eighth and ninth villagers :L


----------



## Gizmodo

pocky said:


> That explains so much! Ha! I didn't realize that every villager that had attempted to move in was "uchi"
> 
> However, I don't think that it will be a personality type that I don't have -as I happen to have not one, but two jocks in my town. Rather, I think that the game simply decides to give you villagers belonging to that personality regardless of whether you have them.
> 
> So a good idea when using this method would be to figure out which personality the villager that is trying to move in has, then look up all of the other villagers with the same personality and figure out which of them you would like to have the most.
> 
> Example:
> I log in with a new character to see that Aurora is moving in
> Aurora's personality type is normal, so I check out a list of all villagers with normal personality
> From the list, I like Marina and Meringue the most so I reset until I get either of them



When you begin the game i think it is the personality you do not have, for instance my first 6 villagers were Normal,Peppy,Snooty,Lazy,Cranky,Jock. Therefore when resetting my game for the seventh, the only villagers that came up were Uchi and Smug, and i got Cherry an Uchi. So tomorrow i know for my eighth, it will be resetting for a smug villager (ill try and get Marshal or Henry)


----------



## pocky

Gizmodo said:


> When you begin the game i think it is the personality you do not have, for instance my first 6 villagers were Normal,Peppy,Snooty,Lazy,Cranky,Jock. Therefore when resetting my game for the seventh, the only villagers that came up were Uchi and Smug, and i got Cherry an Uchi. So tomorrow i know for my eighth, it will be resetting for a smug villager (ill try and get Marshal or Henry)


Oh, I see, I see. I have already gone past my 9 villagers so I guess that that's why I have two jocks.
I hope that you get Marshal, btw! He is one of my favorites ; v ;


----------



## Coni

oh I just started my game yesterday and today theres already a fence, when should I expect the next one? This animal moved right next to me and Im not happy at all with that @_@


----------



## Kiwi

Your new villager will be busy unpacking his stuff tomorrow, so the day after that a new fenced area is gonna pop up somewhere (the day he's finished with unpacking etc) :3!


----------



## Mario.

Edit it works now.


----------



## Rainy Day

Gizmodo said:


> When you begin the game i think it is the personality you do not have, for instance my first 6 villagers were Normal,Peppy,Snooty,Lazy,Cranky,Jock. Therefore when resetting my game for the seventh, the only villagers that came up were Uchi and Smug, and i got Cherry an Uchi. So tomorrow i know for my eighth, it will be resetting for a smug villager (ill try and get Marshal or Henry)



That sounds right but in my town I started with Peaches, who is normal. My seventh villager was Bluebear who is also normal. Now, the only possible clause here is that Bluebear moved from a wifi friend's town.

Another thing, I don't know what this means but I feel I should mention it. I am due for a ninth villager, I got Zell the first reset and then O'hare the second reset, then after that no new villagers at all. Both those villagers are smug.

So I don't know either way what the game does when a new villager is moving in.


----------



## AoJones

Rainy Day said:


> That sounds right but in my town I started with Peaches, who is normal. My seventh villager was Bluebear who is also normal. Now, the only possible clause here is that Bluebear moved from a wifi friend's town.
> 
> Another thing, I don't know what this means but I feel I should mention it. I am due for a ninth villager, I got Zell the first reset and then O'hare the second reset, then after that no new villagers at all. Both those villagers are smug.
> 
> So I don't know either way what the game does when a new villager is moving in.



It seems to give you a villager or no villager depending how long it has been since the last. After x amount of days a villager will always show. At least that's the closest conclusion with have. 

Side note: So Julian finally found a nice spot in my town. This trick works like a dream when it comes to campers.


----------



## Gizmodo

Eventhough i messed it up,i actually like Cherry anyway haha :')
Hopefully i can pull it off correctly tomorrow with my 8th villager..


----------



## Chris

AoJones said:


> It seems to give you a villager or no villager depending how long it has been since the last. After x amount of days a villager will always show. At least that's the closest conclusion with have.
> 
> Side note: So Julian finally found a nice spot in my town. This trick works like a dream when it comes to campers.



*Rainy Day* said that it was their ninth villager though. Shouldn't it have shown up regardless of how many days had passed? 




Gizmodo said:


> Eventhough i messed it up,i actually like Cherry anyway haha :')
> Hopefully i can pull it off correctly tomorrow with my 8th villager..



Cherry looks so cool. 

I had my eighth villager, Bam, move in today via this method. He's adorable. Looking forward to him finishing unpacking so I can see him wandering around. <3


----------



## SodaDog

Great! 

Some neighbour moved in front of my Mall Plaza, I'm so going to whack him/her along with Merry and Phil whom moved into my private "Forest".


----------



## Jinglefruit

AoJones said:


> Side note: So Julian finally found a nice spot in my town. This trick works like a dream when it comes to campers.



I learnt this today, but after reseting to get a good villager in my campsite I then stupidly didn't save and now have Quillson there. <_< Ohwell, atleast I know I'm doing it right.

I am hoping this could be done when you have 8 villagers to reset until a good 9th villager and a good campsite visitor appear so you can get 2 good villagers in a day. - not sure if this can be done though as it seems the campsite prevented anyone putting up a plot today. :/ Or I was just really unlucky.


----------



## Gizmodo

Wait.. so i have 7 villagers, and the 8th villagers plot is scheduled to be put up tomorrow
i Built my campsite today.. so if a tent appears tomorrow, a plot wont either
i was planning on resetting to get a good 8th villager, and a good campsite person to persuade in xD


----------



## Chris

Jinglefruit said:


> I am hoping this could be done when you have 8 villagers to reset until a good 9th villager and a good campsite visitor appear so you can get 2 good villagers in a day. - not sure if this can be done though as it seems the campsite prevented anyone putting up a plot today. :/ Or I was just really unlucky.



Yesterday while I was resetting for my eighth villager it also reset the camper each time.


----------



## Gizmodo

Tina said:


> Yesterday while I was resetting for my eighth villager it also reset the camper each time.




Yay great! so i can reset for the eighth and a campter tomorrow hopefully 
then get a good one of both hm


----------



## Kiwi

This works just fine ~
Managed to get Biskit exactly where I wanted him to be, yay.
(Restarted my town after that though ha ha)

Kinda off-topic, but is O'Hare a smug villager now? Someone here mentioned it...
If that's true I know which 6th villager I want to move in tomorrow. I don't have a smug one yet!


----------



## Chris

Gizmodo said:


> Yay great! so i can reset for the eighth and a campter tomorrow hopefully
> then get a good one of both hm



That's assuming a camper is meant to come to your town tomorrow. I think they come randomly once a week(?)

I had a lot of cute campers - but it took over 20 resets just to get a villager I liked so I wasn't annoyed about having a camper I disliked on the final reset: Pango the anteater. She asked to move in and I told her to go away. >_>





Kiwi said:


> This works just fine ~
> Managed to get Biskit exactly where I wanted him to be, yay.
> (Restarted my town after that though ha ha)
> 
> Kinda off-topic, but is O'Hare a smug villager now? Someone here mentioned it...
> If that's true I know which 6th villager I want to move in tomorrow. I don't have a smug one yet!



O'Hare is a smug villager now, yes.


----------



## Kiwi

Tina said:


> O'Hare is a smug villager now, yes.



Awesome! Thanks for your quick reply! :3


----------



## kakuloo

So, I ended up trying this with my Camper move-in, and it totally works!

This was my 10th villager, Ken, and I had convinced him on Monday to move in from his campsite visit.  I tried doing the trick on Tuesday, but no one was showing up, so I gave up, then today I tried, didn't like the first place he put his house, reloaded and began a new character again, and there he was again!  This time in the perfect spot!

So either campers moving in get a special flag to lock in the villager you are getting (i.e. the camper, and in my case, Ken) or I had a coincidence on my hands.  =P


----------



## barronn30

Great method!
I am confused on the villagers type some people have mention though:
You can never get two of the same villager personality types?
I'm trying to get my 9th villager now and every reset, they have a snooty personality.

What about in the future? If one of my snooty personality villager moves out, does that mean the next villager that eventually moves in will have to be snooty as well?
How long does a villager move in after one moves out?

And how long does a camper move in after they set up a tent?

Thanks!


----------



## kakuloo

barronn30 said:


> Great method!
> I am confused on the villagers type some people have mention though:
> You can never get two of the same villager personality types?
> I'm trying to get my 9th villager now and every reset, they have a snooty personality.
> 
> What about in the future? If one of my snooty personality villager moves out, does that mean the next villager that eventually moves in will have to be snooty as well?
> How long does a villager move in after one moves out?
> 
> And how long does a camper move in after they set up a tent?
> 
> Thanks!



By necessity, you're going to have at least 2 villagers who share a type with another villager.  There are 8 personalities, and 10 possible villager slots.  =P

I'm not sure, but I would guess that this means you will have at least 1 of each personality type...and the 2 extras will change.  If one of your unique personality villagers moves out, I would suppose that there would be a similar personality moving in after that...?  Not sure.

My camper took 2 mornings after agreeing to move in, but I bet it's anywhere from 1-7 days.  =)


----------



## barronn30

kakuloo said:


> By necessity, you're going to have at least 2 villagers who share a type with another villager.  There are 8 personalities, and 10 possible villager slots.  =P
> 
> I'm not sure, but I would guess that this means you will have at least 1 of each personality type...and the 2 extras will change.  If one of your unique personality villagers moves out, I would suppose that there would be a similar personality moving in after that...?  Not sure.
> 
> My camper took 2 mornings after agreeing to move in, but I bet it's anywhere from 1-7 days.  =)



oo I see, thanks!
After a few resets, I get some other personalities but very rare.
The snooty personalities keep re-appearing so I guess the game tries to have 1 of each for a town.


----------



## JKDOS

I hope Punchy camps. I want to convince him to stay


----------



## Gizmodo

Only needed to reset once and i got Henry as my eighth Villager woo!





and in a good location


----------



## Rainy Day

Bah, another day of resetting and after a while they decide they're not coming. Whelp, eventually, day 7 I believe it is, they'll have to move in because I only have 8 villagers. The 25th should be the 7th day so hopefully they'll decide to move in then because I'm tired of resetting everyday for a dozen times just to have them not come at all.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I reset on both my towns today and happily let Winnie section off a plot in one town, and then my other town I reset about 20 times with villagers attempting to move in about 6 times in horrendous places and I eventually just let Cookie move in seeing as she put her house in a really good place.

And now both my 9th villagers are in I feel I can worry less and start planning my gardens and such.

I did notice today that the town Cookie moved into started with 3 smug villagers, then 2 snobs and then 2 peppy characters. I'm guessing this is because I have 1 of each personality already, but I thought it'd still limit me to one type.


----------



## Chris

Rainy Day said:


> Bah, another day of resetting and after a while they decide they're not coming. Whelp, eventually, day 7 I believe it is, they'll have to move in because I only have 8 villagers. The 25th should be the 7th day so hopefully they'll decide to move in then because I'm tired of resetting everyday for a dozen times just to have them not come at all.



I reset five times today for my ninth villager: first was a villager I disliked (Annalisa); second was nothing; third was a cute villager (Gala!) but in a spot that would hinder me getting to/from my house easily; fourth and fifth resets had no plots. At that I just decided to stop for the day and began playing normally. So you're not alone!


----------



## sigmajw

I've been trying this method, and the house plots are always in the same area. I have not once seen the plot move to a different area of town. 

It's always a little bit different, but in the same general area. It's making me mad. Right on top of my orchard.


----------



## Hirisa

There are some frustrating tendencies, I agree, but I experimented with this "controlling method" for an hour and half yesterday (FOR SCIENCE!) and found that they can change spots, it's just uncommon. 

Molly really wanted to move in yesterday, and she showed up three times: twice in the same location (right where I want to build a lighthouse, and then finally in a completely different location that worked for me. I was very surprised- and very delighted- but I think that's the last experiment in micromanagement from me. It's tedious, and it runs a little too counter to what I really like about the game- spontaneity. But it was worth it just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## dakko

sigmajw said:


> I've been trying this method, and the house plots are always in the same area. I have not once seen the plot move to a different area of town.
> 
> It's always a little bit different, but in the same general area. It's making me mad. Right on top of my orchard.



So far mine has been in completely different areas of town. Then again, I don't have many community projects yet, and no narrow strips of land, so maybe the game has more spots to choose from?


----------



## sigmajw

dakko said:


> So far mine has been in completely different areas of town. Then again, I don't have many community projects yet, and no narrow strips of land, so maybe the game has more spots to choose from?



my town has a ton of empty space, I don't know why the heck they keep choosing to build in the one corner of my town that I have all my fruit trees in..? That's literally the only spot in my town where I don't want someone to move, and of course they pick that exact spot every time.


----------



## barronn30

sigmajw said:


> my town has a ton of empty space, I don't know why the heck they keep choosing to build in the one corner of my town that I have all my fruit trees in..? That's literally the only spot in my town where I don't want someone to move, and of course they pick that exact spot every time.



Mine tend to be in one area too but occasionally it would change.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Man, I wish I would have seen this sooner XD
On my second or third day playing, Charlise moved in right in front of my town hall. I can't do much about it now since that was several days ago :I Oh well.


----------



## AoJones

Dustbunnii said:


> Man, I wish I would have seen this sooner XD
> On my second or third day playing, Charlise moved in right in front of my town hall. I can't do much about it now since that was several days ago :I Oh well.



SAME! And is still there... Darn you Charlise! Another victim.


----------



## Kiwi

I had to reset many many times but in the end Lionel chose a very good spot. Right next to the town hall, which is in a part of my map I don't really like. Plus I hate the town hall's colour.
Now that a cool villager lives there it's not that bad anymore.


----------



## Jedo

Tried this today when I was supposed to get a new neighbor and it really helped. I was shocked because they ended up moving in on the EXACT spot I needed them to so that was nice. 

Also, so if I don't have my campsite I only have 9 neighbors, so I won't need to keep checking until one decides to move out. 
If I do have my campsite does the new villager move into a home or stays in the tent?


----------



## Lin

Jedo said:


> Tried this today when I was supposed to get a new neighbor and it really helped. I was shocked because they ended up moving in on the EXACT spot I needed them to so that was nice.
> 
> Also, so if I don't have my campsite I only have 9 neighbors, so I won't need to keep checking until one decides to move out.
> If I do have my campsite does the new villager move into a home or stays in the tent?



They move into a home, and you can use the reset trick to decide where they move to. :3


----------



## AoJones

Jedo said:


> Tried this today when I was supposed to get a new neighbor and it really helped. I was shocked because they ended up moving in on the EXACT spot I needed them to so that was nice.
> 
> Also, so if I don't have my campsite I only have 9 neighbors, so I won't need to keep checking until one decides to move out.
> If I do have my campsite does the new villager move into a home or stays in the tent?



With a campsite you have to convince the camper to move in. Once after that it takes a day or two for their plot to show up, then they'll move in a house like everyone else.


----------



## Rainy Day

The trick definitely works. It just can be very time consuming, tedious and frustrating.



Tina said:


> I reset five times today for my ninth villager: first was a villager I disliked (Annalisa); second was nothing; third was a cute villager (Gala!) but in a spot that would hinder me getting to/from my house easily; fourth and fifth resets had no plots. At that I just decided to stop for the day and began playing normally. So you're not alone!



That's pretty much what's happening to me everyday since the 18th. Three or hours times they choose horrible spots and then after that they just won't show up so I stop for the day. As said in other places of this thread, I'm hoping they finally move in on the 7th day. I'm sick of resetting for half an hour just to have no outcome at the end of it.




sigmajw said:


> I've been trying this method, and the house plots are always in the same area. I have not once seen the plot move to a different area of town.
> 
> It's always a little bit different, but in the same general area. It's making me mad. Right on top of my orchard.



This is happening to me as well. And there's plenty of space in my town for them to move elsewhere. Only once or twice out of the, I believe five times today, have they moved somewhere else. The other three they're right next to my house, smack-dab in the middle of my orchard. Very irritating.


----------



## Jedo

AoJones said:


> With a campsite you have to convince the camper to move in. Once after that it takes a day or two for their plot to show up, then they'll move in a house like everyone else.



So if I don't want them I just ignore them altogether?


----------



## Chris

Rainy Day said:


> That's pretty much what's happening to me everyday since the 18th. Three or hours times they choose horrible spots and then after that they just won't show up so I stop for the day. As said in other places of this thread, I'm hoping they finally move in on the 7th day. I'm sick of resetting for half an hour just to have no outcome at the end of it.



Oof, unlucky. 

I turned on my 3DS expecting to face this today - instead Blanche the ostrich (uchi) wanted to move into an ideal location on the very first try. So no need to even reset.


----------



## Ponyu

Rainy Day said:


> This is happening to me as well. And there's plenty of space in my town for them to move elsewhere. Only once or twice out of the, I believe five times today, have they moved somewhere else. The other three they're right next to my house, smack-dab in the middle of my orchard. Very irritating.



So maybe there ARE defined spots for the villagers, like in previous games, with the only difference being that there are no signs? Maybe they can't build plots everywhere? This would be really good to know, because you could mark all the potential spots and plan around them (or build a project in certain places to prevent villagers from moving there).

On the other hand, if this was true, what if you put projects on all the potential villager plot spots and no one new could move in. Maybe Isabelle would have an eye on this and not let you put a project on the last potential villager spot until they are 10 again.

So --- I have 9 villagers now (and a tent), does this mean that no one new will move in except for the camper (who I then can choose)? And what if I have 10 villagers; will I still get campers? (That would mean a total of 11 animals in the town, quite a lot...) Please answer, anybody. Thank you.


----------



## AoJones

@Jedo you can talk to the camper (playing games with them gets you items) and at one point they'll say they are not sure if they want to move in, then you can convince them or not. 

@Ponyu Interesting theory, would love to see if we can figure this out (maybe if someone had a clean map, keep resetting for the first villager to move in to see all potential spots). 
On to your question, no new villager will move in besides the camper if convinced. I'm pretty sure with 10 villagers a camper still comes (if not the the campsite is just barren)


----------



## Rainy Day

Ponyu said:


> So maybe there ARE defined spots for the villagers, like in previous games, with the only difference being that there are no signs? Maybe they can't build plots everywhere? This would be really good to know, because you could mark all the potential spots and plan around them (or build a project in certain places to prevent villagers from moving there).
> 
> On the other hand, if this was true, what if you put projects on all the potential villager plot spots and no one new could move in. Maybe Isabelle would have an eye on this and not let you put a project on the last potential villager spot until they are 10 again.
> 
> So --- I have 9 villagers now (and a tent), does this mean that no one new will move in except for the camper (who I then can choose)? And what if I have 10 villagers; will I still get campers? (That would mean a total of 11 animals in the town, quite a lot...) Please answer, anybody. Thank you.



Hmm, very interesting point. I will do the resetting trick tomorrow and if they still appear in the three same spots then I will plant projects there and see what happens.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Just tried this myself.
First neighbor was Agnes
Second was Graham (who tried to move in right next to where Agnes' plot was)
Third was, well you get the point. It works. This is great, by the way. Now I can get my perfect villagers!


----------



## Bri

I can't wait to do this. Now I'll actually have control over where the stupid plots go. xD

Now I just need to get rid of the two villagers that I don't want. One I just don't like (Hazel) and one has her house in a lame spot (Robin). Eugene is also kinda weird. o.o;


----------



## Rainy Day

I'm doing this trick again now and they've been in the same spot 8 times now.


----------



## ChaosKitten

Just a little warning, which is probably obvious, but if you're doing this and decide to stop for the day after a few times of not getting villagers to pop up, a villager can pop up when you log into your mayor character. Learned this today. Yay, I'm getting Flo. -_-


----------



## Mothership

I did this for hours today for my 8th villager in my second town. I knew I would be getting a cranky, and I wanted one of the new ones.

Kept getting old villagers in good places and new ones in bad places. Finally settled on letting Bruce move in even tho his house isn't in the best spot.


----------



## Jedo

So far this has been working REALLY well for me. Got Coco, and decided to have her move next to me on my private island since she is one of my favorites. Got three neighbors to move all in a row together so it looks really nice!  I am still waiting for two neighbors to move that are in the way of my paths.


----------



## Rainy Day

Mothership said:


> I did this for hours today for my 8th villager in my second town. I knew I would be getting a cranky, and I wanted one of the new ones.
> 
> Kept getting old villagers in good places and new ones in bad places. Finally settled on letting Bruce move in even tho his house isn't in the best spot.



Yeah, it's just not working in my favor. It's been another 30 mins and they're swapping between two locations. (Yesterday I was getting the same problem as you. Good spots, bad villagers.)


----------



## Gizmodo

Going to try for my 9th tomorrow, then hopeflly ill get a nice camper for my 10th


----------



## Chris

ChaosKitten said:


> Just a little warning, which is probably obvious, but if you're doing this and decide to stop for the day after a few times of not getting villagers to pop up, a villager can pop up when you log into your mayor character. Learned this today. Yay, I'm getting Flo. -_-



This is why I saved (after triple-checking that there was no new plot at all) before switching to my mayor character yesterday.


----------



## Tammyface

I tried this this morning, and it worked! A little time consuming, but a few times a villager tried to move in right over my perfect cherries surrounding my town tree.. not happening!

I also just posted this method to tumblr (click my link in my sig if you want to see) to share it with even more people, because I know this is a huge problem for everyone. I credited/linked it back to here so I hope it's okay!


----------



## Rainy Day

Finally worked!!! Two hours and I finally got my villager in the perfect spot. It's Phoebe which is adorable so I'm keeping her.


----------



## Gizmodo

Reset and got Alfonso as my tenth villager as a camper, and persuaded him to move in  
but got Moose as my ninth.. oh well i needed someone to move!


----------



## Joyce

Never knew this, thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## AoJones

It's a very time consuming method and has it's risks. But, if there's a chance to change something that doesn't work in our favor, I think it's worth it.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I am still working on it. Got Julian to move in. I also have a camper each day, so I have 2 villagers that can move in. This ugly fat stinky stupid bull managed to slip by unnoticed so im going to try to get rid of him by not talking to him period. But I still have room for 3(?) or so people. Really just want Marshall. Don't care for rest

EDIT: also, it keeps alternating between Katrina and Redd showing up as well.


----------



## Jedo

Also I like some others have a case where a neighbor only shows up certain resets. This morning I was supposed to get my 9th villager, only showed up once bad spot reset but the next five times nothing so I just saved and got on my mayor ( if you don't have a villager appearing while resetting I suggest you save on that new character you made just in case when you go on your main character a new house doesn't appear ).


----------



## Chris

So, I've nine villagers and I had a camper show up today. Reset three times and no camper on any of them. Mm. Perhaps the seven day rule applies to this too. 

My camper was *Phil* the ostrich (smug). Although there is nothing technically wrong with him I got a ostrich villager just yesterday so wanted something different.


----------



## Majorasmask

The game wants to give me a smug villager and I hate them all  Going an hour now waiting on a good one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got Eugene, he seems cool enough. I'll stick with him for now.


----------



## Chris

That sounds like how I am with jock villagers. I reset over twenty times to find one I even remotely liked. 

But as for smug villagers, I like so many of them! <3 I've Keaton the eagle in my town. Didn't think I'd like him when I first saw his picture but he's pretty awesome in-game.


----------



## Punchyleaf

So Diva - that gross frog, Charlise, Cherry, and another neighbor I dislike, but can't remember, are trying VERY VERY hard to move in >:[


----------



## Gingersnap

I just re-started my game and I have 5 villagers.
Will this trick work tomorrow when the 6th villager plot shows up? 
I wish I knew this trick before I reset my old town, I really loved those animals.


----------



## Kiwi

Gingersnap said:


> I just re-started my game and I have 5 villagers.
> Will this trick work tomorrow when the 6th villager plot shows up?
> I wish I knew this trick before I reset my old town, I really loved those animals.




Yes, it will!


----------



## pocky

I time travel a lot, so I've had the chance to test this a few times.
I discovered this after I already had 9 villagers. By then a villager had also already moved out and been replaced with another one.

The first time that I tried it, I was only getting uchi villagers. I stuck with Fuchsia because I didn't like any of the uchi villagers and she seemed one of the less ugly ones.

The second time that I tried it, I was only getting snooty villagers. Diana is one of my favorite villagers so I of course went for her.

The third time that I tried it (yesterday) I wasn't getting any set personality or gender. I'd get a snooty female in one reset, a male in the other... basically it was very random. In the end, I lucked out and got Stitches who is one of my favorite villagers ever. 

Don't know if I'll keep doing this if it is also random the next time that I try it. With a set personality, it is easier to get the villager that you want since the odds are in your favor. But with 300+ villagers, it is a little more difficult to get just who you want.


----------



## Mothership

Today I was expected my 9th villager in Mugwump to move in. So, I did the new character trick twice, found no new house plot either time so I figured I wouldn't get anyone new today. Booted up my Mayor, walked thru town and discovered a new house plot. Luckily, it was Kiki, who I love, and her house is in a good spot........whew.


----------



## AoJones

Mothership said:


> Today I was expected my 9th villager in Mugwump to move in. So, I did the new character trick twice, found no new house plot either time so I figured I wouldn't get anyone new today. Booted up my Mayor, walked thru town and discovered a new house plot. Luckily, it was Kiki, who I love, and her house is in a good spot........whew.



People have noticed when expecting a plot, yet getting no plots after a few resets that there's a chance one can pop up when you load your mayor. To prevent this save your new character.


----------



## Rainy Day

How many villagers can you have altogether in houses in your town? 10 right? The 10th coming from the tent after convincing them to move in correct? If you do not talk to the villager in the tent then you'll always have 9 in your town right?

I want to be absolutely sure so I don't get anymore houses where I don't want them my booting up with my mayor everyday. I have nine villagers now, with a tent built but no one occupying it.


----------



## elj1201

AoJones said:


> It's a very time consuming method and has it's risks. But, if there's a chance to change something that doesn't work in our favor, I think it's worth it.



It's not that time consuming at all. Takes like 5 min to set up a new character. Than when you find villager you want to stay it's only 5 minutes setting up the new guest's house and saving.


----------



## pocky

elj1201 said:


> It's not that time consuming at all. Takes like 5 min to set up a new character. Than when you find villager you want to stay it's only 5 minutes setting up the new guest's house and saving.


It can be time consuming if you do it over and over and over... It took me like... a few hours to get Diana >.< But I think that it is worth it in the end.


----------



## maarowak

Will it work with a character you already created but it's not your mayor?

I really want to create my 4th character but I keep not doing it because I am far from having all the villagers I want.


----------



## Rainy Day

How many villager houses can you have in your town? I'd like to know so I can start playing normally again, (without having to start a new character and save to keep someone from moving in a bad spot).

Does anyone know if trading villagers is affected by this trick? I want to do a trade but I'm afraid that if I keep resetting that villager would just not move in.


----------



## Jedo

AoJones said:


> People have noticed when expecting a plot, yet getting no plots after a few resets that there's a chance one can pop up when you load your mayor. To prevent this save your new character.



This. I was supposed to get my 9th villager yesterday but no plots showed up after a couple times so I saved on a new character and just went through the day. Same with this morning, I got a couple plots bad places but eventually found no more so just saved and went on Mayor.


----------



## pocky

Rainy Day said:


> How many villager houses can you have in your town? I'd like to know so I can start playing normally again, (without having to start a new character and save to keep someone from moving in a bad spot).
> 
> Does anyone know if trading villagers is affected by this trick? I want to do a trade but I'm afraid that if I keep resetting that villager would just not move in.


10 houses in total. 9 will move in on their own, the 10th is a camper that you've invited to stay


----------



## CrankyCupcake

pocky said:


> 10 houses in total. 9 will move in on their own, the 10th is a camper that you've invited to stay



Or an animal that you have invited to come over from another town. (YAY!!!  )


----------



## Jackk

I've got like 6 villagers and my 6th (static) is unpacking today, will I get a fenced off area or is it tomorrow?? ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo

^Fenced off area tomorrow, and unpacking day after 

Moose my 9th villager unpacked today, and i knew Alfonso would be moving in (Campsite) so i reset and managed to get his plot in a good place


----------



## Lin

Jackk said:


> I've got like 6 villagers and my 6th (static) is unpacking today, will I get a fenced off area or is it tomorrow?? ^_^



It's not so cut and dry, there's just a chance that you'll get a 7th tomorrow (I'd say it's a good chance). But it's possible you'll get no one. If you get no one after 7 days then you'll get one for sure though (least that's what someone reported xD).


----------



## Curiousiko

So quick update! It did work and my cafe is exactly where I want it to be!


----------



## Lin

Curiousiko said:


> So quick update! It did work and my cafe is exactly where I want it to be!



I thought you could put the cafe exactly where you wanted just like any projects, without resetting. o-o -confused-


----------



## Imbri

So If I'd been really smart, I'd have waited until I'd finished all of my other projects before building my campsite. *smacks forehead* Oh, well.


----------



## Jackk

Lin said:


> It's not so cut and dry, there's just a chance that you'll get a 7th tomorrow (I'd say it's a good chance). But it's possible you'll get no one. If you get no one after 7 days then you'll get one for sure though (least that's what someone reported xD).



I time travelled to the day when static finished unpacking and I reset about 30 times and always got either a uchi or smug villager, it seems at the start untill you get the ninth that a new villager will always move in the day after a villager is unpacking since I didn't get any empty plots


----------



## Lin

Jackk said:


> I time travelled to the day when static finished unpacking and I reset about 30 times and always got either a uchi or smug villager, it seems at the start untill you get the ninth that a new villager will always move in the day after a villager is unpacking since I didn't get any empty plots



Naw for me I got empty slots even for my 8th villager. Unfortunately that's as far as I go because I only heard about this trick when I had 7 villagers. xD;


----------



## Gingersnap

Test 1: Muffy was moving in, except it was right near my house sadly. Reset.
Test 2: Almost the same spot, this time it was Lyman. Reset. 
Test 3: Different spot, but in same spot of map; Peck this time. Reset.
Test 4: Completely different area, Phil. Reset
Test 5: Different area, this time Phoebe. Good thing I like her! Save and Done!
Now, one question: tomorrow, when Phoebe moves in, do I need to do this trick again?
Like Phoebe's house is on the map, will a new villager spot show up?


----------



## AoJones

Gingersnap said:


> Test 1: Muffy was moving in, except it was right near my house sadly. Reset.
> Test 2: Almost the same spot, this time it was Lyman. Reset.
> Test 3: Different spot, but in same spot of map; Peck this time. Reset.
> Test 4: Completely different area, Phil. Reset
> Test 5: Different area, this time Phoebe. Good thing I like her! Save and Done!
> Now, one question: tomorrow, when Phoebe moves in, do I need to do this trick again?
> Like Phoebe's house is on the map, will a new villager spot show up?



So her plot is on your map? If so then tomorrow she will start un packing and no new villager will show for that day.

I have a question for all of you. I got my tenth villager from the tent not too long ago and then one of my originals moved away. So now I am back to nine villagers (with one from a tent). Does the next tenth villager come from the tent again?


----------



## Hirisa

Just wanted to post that the whole "10th villager is always a camper" thing might be a common scenario, but there are exceptions.

 I don't have a campsite, my ninth villager Zell is unpacking today, and a tenth house site has already gone up, for Sylvia (yay, uchi villagers! They make all the public works requests that I want!). Anyway, thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## pocky

Hirisa said:


> Just wanted to post that the whole "10th villager is always a camper" thing might be a common scenario, but there are exceptions.
> 
> I don't have a campsite, my ninth villager Zell is unpacking today, and a tenth house site has already gone up, for Sylvia (yay, uchi villagers! They make all the public works requests that I want!). Anyway, thought I'd throw that out there.


all of the cutest comm projects that Ive received have been from an uchi villager also! how do you know which projects are proposed by what type of villager?


----------



## Hirisa

pocky said:


> all of the cutest comm projects that Ive received have been from an uchi villager also! how do you know which projects are proposed by what type of villager?



I read it on a Japanese site through a translator, and it was corroborated here: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects


----------



## barronn30

I'm a little bit confused with the method after you already have the existing 9 villagers.
For example, if I have 9 villagers now (8+ 1 that says she will be moving out on the 24th - which means today she will be packed but not moved out yet), do I start the method of creating a new character today or tomorrow when the house is completely gone?


----------



## Gingersnap

No, she has no spot on the map; it's all still ropes.
I mean tomorrow, when she is unpacking and does have a plot on the map, will new ropes for my 7th villager move in?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gingersnap said:


> No, she has no spot on the map; it's all still ropes.
> I mean tomorrow, when she is unpacking and does have a plot on the map, will new ropes for my 7th villager move in?



No, the day after tomorrow is the earliest a sectioned off plot will appear for you. - though once you hit 9 villagers and people start moving out and campers/villagers from other towns start coming as well I don't know how it works.


----------



## elj1201

This trick works perfectly, except when I tried to do this for my 8th villager, it was Bree every time.
I tired 7 or 8 times and it was always Bree although the house did move everytime. 

 It ended up she was from another town I visited on Wifi and was moving to my town. So I guess there are limitations to this trick. 

*Be mindful of this when visiting peoples towns within the first 10 days.* You'll get stuck with someone like I did.


----------



## Chris

elj1201 said:


> *Be mindful of this when visiting peoples towns within the first 10 days.* You'll get stuck with someone like I did.



Ah. I've never visited anyone else's town so I've not had this happen. Lots of people have come to mine but I've not been out.  

I'm waiting on my 10th villager. Blanche moved in Saturday. Campsite is empty. Trying to resist the urge to TT. :|


----------



## Sholee

I wish I saw this thread sooner! My 6th and 7th villagers are hideous! But i resetted around 20ish times and finally got Julian as my 8th!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Okay, so I've found something people might want to experiment with. 

You can also use this to semi-choose the hybrids that appear that day and which trees and bushes die. - as in different dead spots!

I started today resetting for different campers, (because the last camper I met was on the 17th!) And I reset about 15 times, which only got me 3 different campers. - Each time of the row of 8 bushes I planted yesterday all but the one on the far left grew, all my new perfect apples grew and a black rose appeared by my campsite. 
Then I realised I never deleted my character from resetting for my 9th villager ages back, so I deleted them. 
Now every time I reset the far left bush grows, but a different one in the middle dies (which looks worse D: Why can't they all grow?!) one of my new perfect apple trees doesn't make it and the black rose doesn't appear but a pink one appears a few spaces up from there. 

Unfortunately this isn't reversable as I can't remake the character I deleted to go back to how it was, and I don't have any other mule characters in this town. :/ But atleast now we can force certain trees and bushes to grow!

Oh and deleteing the character hasn't prevented the resetting for campers from working, I've seen 2 different campers since then. - it's just a shame every single one is horrific.


----------



## DorsalAxe

What happens if you don't find any plot? Are you supposed to save if that's what you want? This morning I made a new character and there was no plot whatsoever. Resetted, loaded my mayor, and a plot for Whitney appeared (luckily in a somewhat decent location).


----------



## maarowak

DorsalAxe said:


> What happens if you don't find any plot? Are you supposed to save if that's what you want? This morning I made a new character and there was no plot whatsoever. Resetted, loaded my mayor, and a plot for Whitney appeared (luckily in a somewhat decent location).



you save with the new character, then delete the new character.
it's on the first post!


----------



## JKDOS

One of my villagers is moving out July 1st. I'm exited to try this. I hope to find one of my favorite villagers


----------



## DorsalAxe

maarowak said:


> you save with the new character, then delete the new character.
> it's on the first post!



But I mean, does this still apply when there is no plot? Is "no plot" one of the potential scenarios (in addition to plot placements, and specific villagers)?


----------



## Jinglefruit

DorsalAxe said:


> But I mean, does this still apply when there is no plot? Is "no plot" one of the potential scenarios (in addition to plot placements, and specific villagers)?



Yes if you don't save on a no-plot when you give up / if that's what you want, then anyone can move in when you load your mayor.


----------



## DorsalAxe

maarowak said:


> you save with the new character, then delete the new character.
> it's on the first post!



But I mean, does this still apply when there is no plot? Is "no plot" one of the potential scenarios (in addition to plot placements, and specific villagers)?


----------



## SSM

Thanks for all the info and the testing that's been done!

I've set myself a rule that I'll only use this if a villager moves into a spot that I really hate. Currently a villager I actually quite like has put his house in a really awkward place in my town, so I'm trying to get him to move out. Once he does I'll be using this to make sure that the next villager's house placement doesn't ruin my town.

I kinda feel like using this trick to choose your perfect villagers is a bit of a cheat - I'd prefer to be pleasantly surprised if one of my favourite villagers moves in, rather than being able to decide for myself. Still, each to their own!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Having a week and a half of talking to Winnie instead of Charlise trolling my campsite is far better than me being pleasantly surprised. xP

I'm not going excessive. If I think they're okay that's enough for me - they could grow on me. But there's too many villagers I can't stand, and they could so easily crush my rose filled garden or move where I've planned a huge camping ground of public works.


----------



## SSM

Haha, fair point!

I don't know that many of the villagers yet (only briefly played Wild World before) so I'm still quite open-minded about them. Still, if I really get to hate some of them in future I might be more inclined to use this trick! And like I said, I'm still planning to use it to stop villagers from trashing my town with their rubbish house placement!


----------



## Jinglefruit

SSM said:


> Haha, fair point!
> 
> I don't know that many of the villagers yet (only briefly played Wild World before) so I'm still quite open-minded about them. Still, if I really get to hate some of them in future I might be more inclined to use this trick! And like I said, I'm still planning to use it to stop villagers from trashing my town with their rubbish house placement!



Haha, so you probably haven't seen some of the more abhorrant villagers. And I've been playing AC for almost 9 years, I've developed a few grudges against certain characters, and there's a few others I have had in a town that refused to leave for years, so I'd rather not be stuck with them again.


----------



## SSM

Jinglefruit said:


> Haha, so you probably haven't seen some of the more abhorrant villagers. And I've been playing AC for almost 9 years, I've developed a few grudges against certain characters, and there's a few others I have had in a town that refused to leave for years, so I'd rather not be stuck with them again.



Haha, no grudges as of yet, no. I can't even remember who I had in Wild World, so I'm kind of on a clean slate with most of them!


----------



## Sholee

SSM said:


> Thanks for all the info and the testing that's been done!
> 
> I've set myself a rule that I'll only use this if a villager moves into a spot that I really hate. Currently a villager I actually quite like has put his house in a really awkward place in my town, so I'm trying to get him to move out. Once he does I'll be using this to make sure that the next villager's house placement doesn't ruin my town.
> 
> I kinda feel like using this trick to choose your perfect villagers is a bit of a cheat - I'd prefer to be pleasantly surprised if one of my favourite villagers moves in, rather than being able to decide for myself. Still, each to their own!



I mainly did this to get my dream villagers so i can place down paths and decide where to put projects. It would be quite annoying to have to redo my paths everytime a villager moves out and a new one moves in. But seeing as now I have 6/9 of my dream villagers. I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## JKDOS

Merengue is packing up today and will be gone tomorrow. Can't wait to try this


----------



## Wewikk

Im having a bad problem with someone thats moving in last night i cleared an area by my house for a fountain logged in a few hours later to start the project and guess what someone moves in i said why couldent you place your house someware elce 
i got a few pictures of what happened im afraid when they move in thell block the whole view of my house.


----------



## Lin

Wewikk said:


> Im having a bad problem with someone thats moving in last night i cleared an area by my house for a fountain logged in a few hours later to start the project and guess what someone moves in i said why couldent you place your house someware elce
> i got a few pictures of what happened im afraid when they move in thell block the whole view of my house.
> 
> View attachment 6005View attachment 6006



Only option at this point is to hope they move out soon. :x I'd just ignore them...


----------



## Wewikk

Good thing its not one of those inoying neighbors if it was the clown sheep because i have 2 sheep in my town that would be baaaaddd

one thing is its a neighbor that was in all the games but wild wold i think his name was rizzo or something like that.


----------



## FruitTree

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet, but it's also an idea to use cheaper projects (ex. those custom sign boards) as placeholders..


----------



## Wewikk

Well if you drop a texture or something that makes it no build cant build on a texture.


----------



## Nooblord

I've seen dream towns with villager houses perfectly aligned in 2 rows.
How does that work?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wewikk said:


> Well if you drop a texture or something that makes it no build cant build on a texture.



I'm pretty sure villagers will plonk their houses on top of your patterns. - hence the issue of people fearing for their paths. 



Nooblord said:


> I've seen dream towns with villager houses perfectly aligned in 2 rows.
> How does that work?



I am guessing they used a ton of large projects to limit where they can move, and then reset for that perfect location as well. :/ Probably took a long time.


----------



## chriss

I have 9 villagers right now and today, convinced another to move in(will be my 10th).
If I try this everyday until the day she moves in will I be able to pick her home location?
It takes 2-3 days right?


----------



## barronn30

Does choosing your villager work if you wi-fi?
Someone mention that if you wi-fi, someone from other towns might move in (even if you never talked to them).
I just had my 9th and 10th villager moved in from other towns.


----------



## JKDOS

To keep grass decay at a minimum, build your tent where the old villager used to live. If Applicable

EDIT: I am in the process of trying this villager method. I got no villager today. So i am at 8 villagers for the rest of today.

Will try again tomorrow


----------



## Lin

traceguy said:


> To keep grass decay at a minimum, build your tent where the old villager used to live. If Applicable
> 
> EDIT: I am in the process of trying this villager method. I got no villager today. So i am at 8 villagers for the rest of today.
> 
> Will try again tomorrow



That's good advice if the villager that moved out is in a good spot for a tent... but since it's permanent I think it's something that should require some thought. I'd hate to put my tent in a spot I later regret, since the only way to destroy it is to destroy your town... Grass regrows but the tent is forever.


----------



## Chris

To anyone who has tested / plays long enough to know: will the tenth villager always come from campsite? (Read further before answering...)

I had nine villagers. Vesta left, putting me down to eight. My ninth villager (Lolly the cat) is moving in from the campsite. Will my tenth villager also need to come in through the campsite? Or will they eventually just put down a new plot?


----------



## barronn30

Tina said:


> To anyone who has tested / plays long enough to know: will the tenth villager always come from campsite? (Read further before answering...)
> 
> I had nine villagers. Vesta left, putting me down to eight. My ninth villager (Lolly the cat) is moving in from the campsite. Will my tenth villager also need to come in through the campsite? Or will they eventually just put down a new plot?



edit: oops read it wrong, can't answer for you.
I would like to know the answer to this as well.


----------



## JKDOS

Lin said:


> That's good advice if the villager that moved out is in a good spot for a tent... but since it's permanent I think it's something that should require some thought. I'd hate to put my tent in a spot I later regret, since the only way to destroy it is to destroy your town... Grass regrows but the tent is forever.



No, you can destroy it without destroying the town.

How else do you think this trick works?



AoJones said:


> While surfing the interwebs I found this neat trick .....
> 3a) If the location/expected neighbor is to your liking then save and* delete the new character *(if wanted).
> -END of tutorial if this is your choice-


----------



## Lin

traceguy said:


> No, you can destroy it without destroying the town.
> 
> How else do you think this trick works?



I thought by tent you meant campsite, that's all. Since the campsite also has a tent when villagers visit in. I know how the trick works, it's how I got Willow and Whitney.


----------



## maarowak

Lin said:


> That's good advice if the villager that moved out is in a good spot for a tent... but since it's permanent I think it's something that should require some thought. I'd hate to put my tent in a spot I later regret, since the only way to destroy it is to destroy your town... Grass regrows but the tent is forever.



You can delete a non-mayor character without deleting the town. Otherwise what's written on the first post would never be possible?


----------



## Lin

maarowak said:


> You can delete a non-mayor character without deleting the town. Otherwise what's written on the first post would never be possible?



Like I just said, I thought by tent he meant campsite since the campsite has a tent when a villager visits. :T Simple misunderstanding.


----------



## JKDOS

Lin said:


> I thought by tent you meant campsite, that's all. Since the campsite also has a tent when villagers visit in. I know how the trick works, it's how I got Willow and Whitney.



Okay, I see. No problem


----------



## jPottie

Love this, I just tried it and it worked! At first Cesar was going to move in directly behind my house. Pretty much the worst possible location & he's a gorilla to boot (not fond of them). So I tried this, and I'm getting Eugene now in a great spot! Yay!


----------



## The Architect

FML. Little sister was playing and I forgot to tell her about the person moving in.

Now I have CHARLISE  moving in where I wanted my 4th character to be. -_____________-"


----------



## Gizmodo

Hmm i have a free spot due to Curt leaving today, so i'll try with my campsite tomorrow :3 and the next few days


----------



## Farron

I'm still a little confused on the exact timing of this once your town has reached 9 villagers D:

Broffina is moving out tomorrow July 4th, and I don't have a campsite yet (she plopped her house right where I wanted it to go <_<. So, she should be packing on the 4th, and completely moved out by the 5th. When should I be worried about a potential plot showing up? Since she's the 9th villager, does that mean I have to wait until she's completely gone on the 5th before I need to check for new plots?

I just want to be sure since I still have two more villagers that I need to kick out, and I'd hate to miss the opportunity to avoid having yet another one plop their house in an unwanted area


----------



## Gizmodo

I've just persuaded Rhonda to move to my town, from another
When her plot appears tomorrow, i should be able to keep creating a new character to get her plot in a good place, right?


----------



## Demeter

I tried this myself now that I reset my game and got a town I like. I don't remember how many times I reset, maybe 10-15. But I'd say 80% of the time the fenced in area was in the same spot or near it. I got several different animals, Shari twice. I finally decided on Fuchsia, a deer, and her house is in a fine spot 

I agree that this is time consuming but for some people (like Type A me) it's helpful in deciding where and what villager you get. I'll probably attempt it again when Fuschia has fully moved in. I think another plot will come once she has unpacked. I also got a fenced area every reset, probably because I only have 5 villagers.


----------



## Jay

Restarting my town! I have a plan! I'm going to look for a town with no normal villager. Then the next day I should see a plot with someone of the normal personality. I'm looking for Marina the octopus! So if I keep restarting with a second character w/o logging on as the Mayor, I have a chance to get her from the restarts?


----------



## Demeter

Ok, I guess I didn't understand how this worked completely. I've been TT to catch up with current time (I started my game in the past so I could catch up). Every other day I start the game with a new character so I can pick the villager's spot etc. Today my 9th villager was supposed to move in but there was no plot. I reset again and no plot again. So I google about the 9th villager and other says they make take a long time to move in. So I figure I have no one coming today and load up my Mayor. What do I find!? A plot with a new animal moving in T_T I'm just relieved they didn't put their house in a horrible spot and at least its a Kangaroo.

I guess I should have saved as a new character :/

Edit: Read through the thread more and found this happened to some others, guess I should be more careful next time! Also, maybe Annalise will move out now that I will have two snooty villagers 

*Edit Edit:* The next day (Mathilda is unpacking) Annalise says she's moving out! Yay


----------



## Feraligator

Velma moved out today, so I'm going to try this tomorrow morning. I hope I find something before school... I'll just wake up at 6:30AM!


----------



## Gizmodo

I got Rhonda in a good spot =]


----------



## Chris

I want a tenth villager. Using this trick is fine - only once you have someone who wants to move in! I keep going between 8-9 villagers. And, _yes_, I have made use of the campsite. .___.

*just needed to complain and doesn't think it warrants it's own thread given that there is no question - so thought this was the most appropriate place to complain, given that she frequently posts in here*


----------



## ForgottenT

Tina said:


> I want a tenth villager. Using this trick is fine - only once you have someone who wants to move in! I keep going between 8-9 villagers. And, _yes_, I have made use of the campsite. .___.
> 
> *just needed to complain and doesn't think it warrants it's own thread given that there is no question - so thought this was the most appropriate place to complain, given that she frequently posts in here*



You can use this trick to get campers too, just keep making new characters until you have a camper you like 
there?s not always gonna be a camper it?s random, but if you keep doing it there will be one eventually,


----------



## Chris

I know the trick works with campers. I did that within a few days of this thread being made.  The problem is just getting one. At the moment I don't give a damn who it is - I just want a tenth villager. x.x


----------



## JKDOS

I forgot to do my routine on Sunday and now Lobo has moved in :'( 

At least his house is in a good spot


----------



## Chris

traceguy said:


> I forgot to do my routine on Sunday and now Lobo has moved in :'(
> 
> At least his house is in a good spot



I envy you so much. Lobo is my all time favourite villager.


----------



## Demeter

traceguy said:


> I forgot to do my routine on Sunday and now Lobo has moved in :'(
> 
> At least his house is in a good spot





Tina said:


> I envy you so much. Lobo is my all time favourite villager.



Yes, he is quite popular. You could probably trade him if he ever moves.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I forgot to do this with Diana moving in from campsite this morning. I was going to reset until she moved between Zell and Bruce, and instead she's picked the most secluded part of my town that never gets visited and crushed my only peach tree in the process. 

Ohwell atleast now I have a reason to go to that corner tucked away behind plaza.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jinglefruit said:


> I forgot to do this with Diana moving in from campsite this morning. I was going to reset until she moved between Zell and Bruce, and instead she's picked the most secluded part of my town that never gets visited and crushed my only peach tree in the process.
> 
> Ohwell atleast now I have a reason to go to that corner tucked away behind plaza.



Do you want me to bring you peaches?

Also I used this to get Graham in a good spot. It took like an hour to get someone who wouldn't move in by my house.

I also tried it this morning and I couldn't find anyone so I attempted to start again but I accidentally logged onto my mayor and I think that ruined the trick working because I couldn't find anything afterwards and I noticed the gem rock and a weed kept appearing in the same place. Oh well. At least nobody moved in a bad spot.

Also by logging onto my main character and shutting off when Isabelle loads the town makes Resetti appear.


----------



## Demeter

I'm at nine villagers now and just built my campsite. I'm really glad I did this because half of my villagers are by the south beach, and the other half all live on a little peninsula by the right beach.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> Do you want me to bring you peaches?
> 
> Also I used this to get Graham in a good spot. It took like an hour to get someone who wouldn't move in by my house.
> 
> I also tried it this morning and I couldn't find anyone so I attempted to start again but I accidentally logged onto my mayor and I think that ruined the trick working because I couldn't find anything afterwards and I noticed the gem rock and a weed kept appearing in the same place. Oh well. At least nobody moved in a bad spot.
> 
> Also by logging onto my main character and shutting off when Isabelle loads the town makes Resetti appear.



Everyone who came to my town today offered peaches already, so I imagine I'll get some pretty soon. xP And I can't play at the moment anyway. But thanks for the offer!

I had a simillar issue the first time I tried this, so I stuck some fountains in my garden and a well in my future campground. I then used this trick a whole load more since and nobody ever tried to move in the top of my town until Diana today. :S (A good 15-20 people)

And yeah, this only works before you sign on as any existing character. But you can delete a character and then keep resetting. - This will change also change which hybrids and trees spawn/grow that day.


----------



## Chris

Used this trick today on my campsite. First time Shari the monkey was there. After just one reset I got Whitney the wolf!  Wolves are my favourite villager species. (^^) Now to convince her to move in...


----------



## chriss

So I play alot of wifi with my cousin and Gabi from her town is trying to move in. I dont like Gabi at all(Plus I already have 2 bunnies, I dont want a third).
I tried the trick at least 5 times and everytime its Gabi. Is there any chance that it'll be someone else moving in or am I just wasting time?


----------



## Chris

chriss said:


> So I play alot of wifi with my cousin and Gabi from her town is trying to move in. I dont like Gabi at all(Plus I already have 2 bunnies, I dont want a third).
> I tried the trick at least 5 times and everytime its Gabi. Is there any chance that it'll be someone else moving in or am I just wasting time?



When they come in from another town or the campsite it will always be that villager no matter how many times you reset.


----------



## niightwind

Hi all, I have a question. c: I've done this three times now. Each time I got Baabara but with her house in a different spot. Is it just coincidence that its her each time, or am I stuck with her? ;v;

Edit: Looks like I'm stuck with Baabara. D; 10 resets and still getting only her.


----------



## Cazqui

Wait how do I get it to work? I made the new character but tipper is still there in the same spot :/


----------



## ForgottenT

JunJun said:


> Wait how do I get it to work? I made the new character but tipper is still there in the same spot :/



you can?t do the trick if you played with your mayor first, even if you did not save.

- - - Post Merge - - -



niightwind said:


> Hi all, I have a question. c: I've done this three times now. Each time I got Baabara but with her house in a different spot. Is it just coincidence that its her each time, or am I stuck with her? ;v;
> 
> Edit: Looks like I'm stuck with Baabara. D; 10 resets and still getting only her.



I already told you before.




			
				niightwind said:
			
		

> Hi dear. I have a question about that "controlling" where houses appear link. I've been doing this for quite a while now today & although her house appears in a different spot, I've only been getting Baabara over and over again. D; Do you know why this could be?






			
				ForgottenT said:
			
		

> that?s because the game decided before today which villager you would get, just as if you get a camper to move in there?s no way to stop it, most likely you played with someone who had a villager moving out, and it decided to move to your town, because is happened before today, you can?t change it unfortunately.
> a good idea is to not play with other people when you only have 9 villagers, only when you have 10.
> what I do when I have 9 villager is use the Villager Control until I get someone in the tent that I like, and then make them move in, because it will ensure that I get someone that I like, and I can play with other people as soon as I convinced it to move in.
> Good Luck getting villagers you want in the future


----------



## Cazqui

ForgottenT said:


> you can?t do the trick if you played with your mayor first, even if you did not save.
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to guess when a new house is coming?


----------



## ForgottenT

JunJun said:


> you can?t do the trick if you played with your mayor first, even if you did not save.
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to guess when a new house is coming?



You can?t know, don?t play with other people until you have found someone to move in, or you might end up with a villager you don?t want.
That?s pretty much the only way to make sure you get someone you want, when I only have 9 villagers I don?t play with others, except if they have a villager they wanna give me that?s moving out, what I do when I have 9 villagers is keep making new characters until I find someone in the Camp that I want, and then I invite them to my town, after that it?s 100% sure that you will get that villager, so nobody else can move in.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Wait a minute! You mean to tell me that even though I didn't invite Antonio into my village when he was packing in another village, he can still move in if I have an open slot? I saw him yesterday, he was housebound and packing in that village. I spoke to him twice--both times he said he was moving and had nowhere to go. Neither time did I extend an invite to my village. Am I to understand there's still a chance that he'll move into my village and there's nothing I can do about it? Ugh!


----------



## ForgottenT

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Wait a minute! You mean to tell me that even though I didn't invite Antonio into my village when he was packing in another village, he can still move in if I have an open slot? I saw him yesterday, he was housebound and packing in that village. I spoke to him twice--both times he said he was moving and had nowhere to go. Neither time did I extend an invite to my village. Am I to understand there's still a chance that he'll move into my village and there's nothing I can do about it? Ugh!



You should not get him if you did not invite him, but I?m pretty sure that if they had a villager move away not too long ago, it goes into an outbox, so that if that players plays with people who have a free slot, that villager will move in.
So don?t visit him until you have 10 villagers


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Good to know, thanks! I don't have anything against Antonio, but I already have a jock villager that I like (Teddy) and I don't want any more jocks. I'd like to have an Ardvark neighbor, but I'd much prefer Cyrano (I love the cranky guys).


----------



## Mothership

Oops. Forgot to do this trick in my newest town this morning, so my 7th villager there will be Hazel -__- . Oh, well. At least her house will be in an ok spot. Not where I would have chosen to place her, tho.

In Rakuen, I knew Apple would be arriving from the Camp Site so I did the "trick" to place her in a good spot. I really wanted her to be where Tammy's house used to be, but gave up on that after a dozen or so resets. Apparently Apple does NOT want to live in that spot, so I finally settled on another location for her.


----------



## pocky

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Wait a minute! You mean to tell me that even though I didn't invite Antonio into my village when he was packing in another village, he can still move in if I have an open slot? I saw him yesterday, he was housebound and packing in that village. I spoke to him twice--both times he said he was moving and had nowhere to go. Neither time did I extend an invite to my village. Am I to understand there's still a chance that he'll move into my village and there's nothing I can do about it? Ugh!



Yup, there is a chance that a villager will move into your house from one of your friend's town even if you don't invite them. You don't even need to talk to them :C Frobert moved from my town into friend's town despite of the fact that my friend never even spoke to him.


----------



## Chris

JunJun said:


> Am I supposed to guess when a new house is coming?



I create a new character everyday and scout my town real quick (I've never had 10 villagers) before playing my major.


I was very happy for this trick today! Whitney kept moving into inappropriate spots that just made the town feel too cluttered. >< After a few attempts the plot was placed where Chow moved out from three days ago - which is right near my house. I'm quite happy to have a cute neighbour living so close. ^^


----------



## pocky

JunJun said:


> ForgottenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can?t do the trick if you played with your mayor first, even if you did not save.
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to guess when a new house is coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you don't need to _guess_ when a new house is coming. Here is how to know for sure:
> 
> *If you just started your game:*
> day 1. you become mayor.
> day 2. new fenced plot appears.
> 
> *If you still haven't gotten your 9 villagers:*
> A new villager's fenced plot will appear once another villager is fully moved in.
> 
> day 1. fenced plot for villager appears
> day 2. house is built, animal is unpacking
> day 3. animal is fully unpacked.
> day 4. a new fenced plot will appear.
> 
> 
> *If you've already gotten your 9 villagers:*
> day 1. you log into game to find out that x villager is leaving
> day 2. their house is now gone
> day 3. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 1 of scouting)
> day 4. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 2 of scouting)
> day 5. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 3 of scouting)
> day 6. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 4 of scouting)
> day 7. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 5 of scouting)
> day 8. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 6 of scouting)
> day 9. new fenced plot will appear for sure. (day 7 of scouting)
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarpeas

I tried this today and I got daisy at a nice spot on the first try!


----------



## chriss

So, right now I have 10/10 villagers. I have no Jock or Normal personalities. If one of my villagers leaves and another moves in naturally(I mean not from a friend/camp) will the new villager always have the personality of the ones im missing?


----------



## ChaosKitten

I just have to say using this trick for the campsite is really frustrating some days. Doing it 20 times and getting all of THREE campers makes my blood boil, especially when you're looking for 3 out of 300 animals. -_-


----------



## pocky

chriss said:


> So, right now I have 10/10 villagers. I have no Jock or Normal personalities. If one of my villagers leaves and another moves in naturally(I mean not from a friend/camp) will the new villager always have the personality of the ones im missing?



It's totally random. There is a chance that you might get a villager from a personality that you're missing, or a villager from a personality that you already have. 



ChaosKitten said:


> I just have to say using this trick for the campsite is really frustrating some days. Doing it 20 times and getting all of THREE campers makes my blood boil, especially when you're looking for 3 out of 300 animals. -_-



I'm a little confused. You mean that only the three campers are showing up? Or that out of 20 times you only found campers 3 of those times?


----------



## TamaMushroom

chriss said:


> So, right now I have 10/10 villagers. I have no Jock or Normal personalities. If one of my villagers leaves and another moves in naturally(I mean not from a friend/camp) will the new villager always have the personality of the ones im missing?



No it's random unless you get someone else's Villager.
I have 2 Normal's
1 Preppy
1 Snooty
1 Uchi
1 Jock
2 Smug
1 Lazy
1 Cranky

I have them all haha sorry i guess that isn't a help.

My other Village has 
3 Cranky
1 normal
1 jock
1 smug
1 lazy
1 preppy
0 Snooty
So you can have whatever I had a 3rd Cranky person move in after a Snooty left.


----------



## ForgottenT

pocky said:


> JunJun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you don't need to _guess_ when a new house is coming. Here is how to know for sure:
> 
> *If you just started your game:*
> day 1. you become mayor.
> day 2. new fenced plot appears.
> 
> *If you still haven't gotten your 9 villagers:*
> A new villager's fenced plot will appear once another villager is fully moved in.
> 
> day 1. fenced plot for villager appears
> day 2. house is built, animal is unpacking
> day 3. animal is fully unpacked.
> day 4. a new fenced plot will appear.
> 
> 
> *If you've already gotten your 9 villagers:*
> day 1. you log into game to find out that x villager is leaving
> day 2. their house is now gone
> day 3. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 1 of scouting)
> day 4. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 2 of scouting)
> day 5. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 3 of scouting)
> day 6. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 4 of scouting)
> day 7. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 5 of scouting)
> day 8. new fenced plot might or might not appear, better use new character and save even if there is no plot. (day 6 of scouting)
> day 9. new fenced plot will appear for sure. (day 7 of scouting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that...
> just always make a new character before you start the game, to make sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChaosKitten

pocky said:


> I'm a little confused. You mean that only the three campers are showing up? Or that out of 20 times you only found campers 3 of those times?



Out of 20 new villagers made, only 3 campers showed up total. Some days it's worse, some days it's better. Randomness can suck sometimes!


----------



## Jinglefruit

ChaosKitten said:


> I just have to say using this trick for the campsite is really frustrating some days. Doing it 20 times and getting all of THREE campers makes my blood boil, especially when you're looking for 3 out of 300 animals. -_-



I'm so glad I decided to build my campsite near my station before finding out about this. I've been pretty lucky camper-wise. Diana and Ed both within 3 different campers. (10/12 resets too)


----------



## pocky

ChaosKitten said:


> Out of 20 new villagers made, only 3 campers showed up total. Some days it's worse, some days it's better. Randomness can suck sometimes!



:C I wish that there was like a specific day of the week where campers would show up for sure


----------



## bittermeat

If you reset when on a new character, will the villager be different than the one I just saw?

EDIT: Nevermind, figured it out. I love how each time it's a random villager. Amazing stuff right hurr


----------



## Chris

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm so glad I decided to build my campsite near my station before finding out about this. I've been pretty lucky camper-wise. Diana and Ed both within 3 different campers. (10/12 resets too)




I built mine near the train station too.



bittermeat said:


> If you reset when on a new character, will the villager be different than the one I just saw?



It depends. If the villager is coming in from the camp / from a friend's town, then no. Other than that, yes.


----------



## bittermeat

Tina said:


> It depends. If the villager is coming in from the camp / from a friend's town, then no. Other than that, yes.


Oh okay, makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## JKDOS

I did this trick today and it worked flawlessly. I don't care Much for the villger (Mac), but his house is spot-on


----------



## #TheCrossing

If I've played as the mayor and then saved, this trick will not working right ?


----------



## Chris

#TheCrossing said:


> If I've played as the mayor and then saved, this trick will not working right ?



That's correct. Not only that, but you don't even need to save. Just loading the mayor will mean that it won't work.


----------



## #TheCrossing

Tina said:


> That's correct. Not only that, but you don't even need to save. Just loading the mayor will mean that it won't work.



Thanks for the answer  Too bad (someone is moving in just where I was about to put something), next time I will play as a new character to avoid this situation!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

pocky said:


> Yup, there is a chance that a villager will move into your house from one of your friend's town even if you don't invite them. You don't even need to talk to them :C Frobert moved from my town into friend's town despite of the fact that my friend never even spoke to him.


You were right! It happened. This morning a new home construction plot was roped off for Antonio. I specifically did not invite him and he's coming anyway. What an awful game mechanic. I can't go an visit other villages unless I already have ten residents in my own town for fear of getting their castoffs.


----------



## ChaosKitten

I'm too afraid to streetpass while having less than 10 villagers because last time I got Violet. :\ The worst possible thing to get. These types of features are very restricting.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bangle's plot will appear tomorrow! (got her from another town)
so will be resetting for a good placement


----------



## pocky

Cranky Squirrel said:


> You were right! It happened. This morning a new home construction plot was roped off for Antonio. I specifically did not invite him and he's coming anyway. What an awful game mechanic. I can't go an visit other villages unless I already have ten residents in my own town for fear of getting their castoffs.



I am so sorry  I hate it when stuff like that happens. At least now that you have a tenth villager you'll be able to visit other towns though 8C Though getting a villager that you dislike is a high price to pay for freely visiting others. I recommend something to do next time that you visit another town: if you have 9 villagers or less, don't start your game with your mayor the next day after visiting someone. Then if you see a fenced plot for someone that you dislike just reset. If you don't see any fenced plot or if you find a fenced plot for someone that you like just save. That should make WiFi interaction less scary! T_T


----------



## CytricAcid

Does anyone know if you log into an already created non-mayor character will this work? I want to have 3 pattern mules, but that would leave no room to make another character to scout out any new villagers moving in. :/
Also, I noticed during my many times time traveling that if i dont save, the time will reset to before I changed it. So what would happen if you time travelled on any character to the day a villager is supposed to move in, and then reset? since time travelling again would cause the game to go past 6 AM again, it should redo the villager process, right...?


----------



## ForgottenT

CytricAcid said:


> Does anyone know if you log into an already created non-mayor character will this work? I want to have 3 pattern mules, but that would leave no room to make another character to scout out any new villagers moving in. :/
> Also, I noticed during my many times time traveling that if i dont save, the time will reset to before I changed it. So what would happen if you time travelled on any character to the day a villager is supposed to move in, and then reset? since time travelling again would cause the game to go past 6 AM again, it should redo the villager process, right...?



No, I?m pretty sure that the reason you can?t do it with an existing character is because it loads the town, and then saves it at the same time, which makes it impossible unless you make a new character, because it won?t save no matter what before you get a house and talk to Isabelle.


----------



## pocky

CytricAcid said:


> Does anyone know if you log into an already created non-mayor character will this work? I want to have 3 pattern mules, but that would leave no room to make another character to scout out any new villagers moving in. :/
> Also, I noticed during my many times time traveling that if i dont save, the time will reset to before I changed it. So what would happen if you time travelled on any character to the day a villager is supposed to move in, and then reset? since time travelling again would cause the game to go past 6 AM again, it should redo the villager process, right...?



It won't work if you've logged in into an already created character. I don't know if you've noticed but when you start a new game this happens:

"Good evening, Tuna!
In ?clair, it's Saturday, July 13th, 2013, and the current time is 7:32 p.m
Well then, shall we get started?"

"Wonderful. Let me set you up."

And then it does this sequence where it loads up the game. Once the game is loaded up via this sequence, it cannot be changed. The reason why you need a new character is because when making a new character, your game bypasses that loading sequence thing.

I always time travel via the 3DS internal clock, which seems to affect the game whether or not I save. Not sure if Time Traveling via Isabelle will have a different effect.


----------



## Gizmodo

Hoping it wont take too many resets for Bangle to get a good placement


----------



## pocky

Gizmodo said:


> Hoping it wont take too many resets for Bangle to get a good placement



Good luck!  Is Bangle moving in today?


----------



## Gizmodo

pocky said:


> Good luck!  Is Bangle moving in today?



Yess her plot will appear at 6 
so glad i got her, shes one of my dream villagers, and i got her from another town :3 so its vital shes in a good spot as she wont be moving!


----------



## CytricAcid

pocky said:


> It won't work if you've logged in into an already created character. I don't know if you've noticed but when you start a new game this happens:
> 
> "Good evening, Tuna!
> In ?clair, it's Saturday, July 13th, 2013, and the current time is 7:32 p.m
> Well then, shall we get started?"
> 
> "Wonderful. Let me set you up."
> 
> And then it does this sequence where it loads up the game. Once the game is loaded up via this sequence, it cannot be changed. The reason why you need a new character is because when making a new character, your game bypasses that loading sequence thing.
> 
> I always time travel via the 3DS internal clock, which seems to affect the game whether or not I save. Not sure if Time Traveling via Isabelle will have a different effect.



See, that makes me think. lets say Day 1 is the day you're currently on. Day 2, a villager will move in.
You log onto any character on Day 1. Isabelle greets you with the time and etc. You change the time to Day 2 through her, and then you log in. If there's a villager there, you reset. When you log back in, you're on Day 1 again. Would that work at all? I can't try it right now because I have no new villagers moving in, but if someone else could try it out, I'd love it!


----------



## Gizmodo

Only took 2 resets to get Bangle in a good place :3


----------



## Lin

If I have a villager set to move into my town from someone else's town, but I don't choose their house spot today (like I don't play Animal Crossing at all the day he's supposed to set a fence down)... do I get to choose their house spot tomorrow or will the game kind of force a spot on me for waiting?


----------



## TamaMushroom

It didn't work for me. I had Diva moving in from someone else's town and I wanted her in a normal non-awkward spot. I start a new Character to find out that she's moves in right behind the Town Hall slightly off center. Then after that I turn it off without saving. Start it back up and she's moved in. I did everything said to do. Her spot is OK considering she lives riight next to the pond and Jeremiah lives slightly below it. It's cool because they're both frogs and you find frogs in. I really hope that it works when I try to get Coco from my other town ... :[


----------



## WonderK

This is something I do. I think everyone should be informed of this if they don't like villagers moving in dumb places, ie: in front of a bridge, their house, a building, etc.


----------



## pocky

CytricAcid said:


> See, that makes me think. lets say Day 1 is the day you're currently on. Day 2, a villager will move in.
> You log onto any character on Day 1. Isabelle greets you with the time and etc. You change the time to Day 2 through her, and then you log in. If there's a villager there, you reset. When you log back in, you're on Day 1 again. Would that work at all? I can't try it right now because I have no new villagers moving in, but if someone else could try it out, I'd love it!



I don't know if it would work or not since I TT via the DS internal clock and that seems to save regardless of whether or not I save.
Example:
Day 1. I plant a tree
Day 2. I TT to the next day and the tree is at the next stage. I quit the game without saving and revert to Day 1. But tree is still at the next stage.

I don't know if TTing via Isabelle works different. If you test this out, please post your findings 



TamaMushroom said:


> It didn't work for me. I had Diva moving in from someone else's town and I wanted her in a normal non-awkward spot. I start a new Character to find out that she's moves in right behind the Town Hall slightly off center. Then after that I turn it off without saving. Start it back up and she's moved in. I did everything said to do. Her spot is OK considering she lives riight next to the pond and Jeremiah lives slightly below it. It's cool because they're both frogs and you find frogs in. I really hope that it works when I try to get Coco from my other town ... :[



Weird D: Did you discover the plot with a new character?


----------



## WonderK

TamaMushroom said:


> It didn't work for me. I had Diva moving in from someone else's town and I wanted her in a normal non-awkward spot. I start a new Character to find out that she's moves in right behind the Town Hall slightly off center. Then after that I turn it off without saving. Start it back up and she's moved in. I did everything said to do. Her spot is OK considering she lives riight next to the pond and Jeremiah lives slightly below it. It's cool because they're both frogs and you find frogs in. I really hope that it works when I try to get Coco from my other town ... :[



That's... Weird. I've never encountered anything like this. Is Diva your 10th villager by any chance?


----------



## chriss

Okay so I have 10/10 villagers. There is one villager(Katt) that I am going to get to move out. Im searching for a specific villager(Bam).
Would I be better off constantly resetting the day after she moves and hope he shows up in a camp, or wait for the 7th day when a plot shows up everyday?

Also if you play with a friend alot, can their villagers(the uninvited ones) move in the exact day after your 10th villager leaves?


----------



## CytricAcid

pocky said:


> I don't know if it would work or not since I TT via the DS internal clock and that seems to save regardless of whether or not I save.
> Example:
> Day 1. I plant a tree
> Day 2. I TT to the next day and the tree is at the next stage. I quit the game without saving and revert to Day 1. But tree is still at the next stage.
> 
> I don't know if TTing via Isabelle works different. If you test this out, please post your findings
> 
> 
> 
> Weird D: Did you discover the plot with a new character?



It didn't work, sadly. I think I understand what's happening now. The moving spot/villager is locked in when the game saves when you log in or go past 6 AM. The game saves when that happens, so it's locked in. the reason why the new villager works is because the game doesn't save when you create a new character.
If someone can think of/knows a way to load a town without having the game save, i'd love to hear it. I'm thinking maybe loading up the game a few minutes before 6 AM and opening your gates or going to the island, but I'm unsure.


----------



## WonderK

chriss said:


> Okay so I have 10/10 villagers. There is one villager(Katt) that I am going to get to move out. Im searching for a specific villager(Bam).
> Would I be better off constantly resetting the day after she moves and hope he shows up in a camp, or wait for the 7th day when a plot shows up everyday?
> 
> Also if you play with a friend alot, can their villagers(the uninvited ones) move in the exact day after your 10th villager leaves?



Wait until the 7th day when you have 9/10 villagers (Especially if you're looking for a specific villager).


----------



## Beanie

Okay, so I just reset my town and the 7th villager just moved in today (His plot showed up the day before but I was too late to move the spot...it's right in front of my house :/ ) And today he is unpacking his stuff. When should I expect the next plot to come up? I TT so I have no idea how I would do this without waiting for real time since changing the time also means logging onto your mayor character.


----------



## ChaosKitten

WonderK said:


> Wait until the 7th day when you have 9/10 villagers (Especially if you're looking for a specific villager).



It's been 9 or so days since my 10th villager moved out and not a single plot has ever appeared while I was resetting for a camper during all those days. Plots don't appear unless you have 8 or less. So they will need to reset for a camper and hope to get Bam. It sucks because campers are so random, most of the time they don't even appear for me. -_-


----------



## rikan

Beanie said:


> Okay, so I just reset my town and the 7th villager just moved in today (His plot showed up the day before but I was too late to move the spot...it's right in front of my house :/ ) And today he is unpacking his stuff. When should I expect the next plot to come up? I TT so I have no idea how I would do this without waiting for real time since changing the time also means logging onto your mayor character.



ah! for me, the new plot appeared on the day after a new villager is seen unpacking.

edit: aaaa no everything i just said was a lie omg. fuchsia is unpacking today, but a fence for alli is there as well?? ah it's probably best just to start with a new character everyday. uvu


----------



## Isabella

Does anyone know if this works with time travelling?


----------



## pocky

Isabella said:


> Does anyone know if this works with time travelling?



it does 

- - - Post Merge - - -



chriss said:


> Okay so I have 10/10 villagers. There is one villager(Katt) that I am going to get to move out. Im searching for a specific villager(Bam).
> Would I be better off constantly resetting the day after she moves and hope he shows up in a camp, or wait for the 7th day when a plot shows up everyday?
> 
> Also if you play with a friend alot, can their villagers(the uninvited ones) move in the exact day after your 10th villager leaves?



I don't know how the whole 10th villager thing works, to be honest. Like... I'm not sure if after the 10th one leaves, another will move in on their own or if you have to wait for a camper/a villager to move in from somebody else's town. 

However, if you're waiting for a fenced plot there is a chance that Bam might not show up at all. Sometimes the game will only give you villagers from a specific personality. For instance: Sometimes the game will only give you Peppy characters. When this happens, you can spend 45454444854584 hours resetting and you'll only get peppy characters (or whatever other personality the game has chosen) 

This means that for you to get Bam the game either needs to only give you fenced plots for jock characters *OR* have no set personality to choose from.

At the same time... resetting for the campsite is a pain. Like sometimes I'll reset 25 times and only find campers 2 of those times... @_@;;


----------



## Isabella

Okay so, right now I was time travelling and I just lost a cute villager, Bonbon out of no where. So now I have 8 villagers. I want to have 2 more but I want them to be ones that I actually like. I also don't want to lose the 4 villagers that I really like.

If I set the time on my extra character to the next day, to check on which villagers will move in, the trick will work right? I just don't want to mess this up and lose my favorites again..


----------



## pocky

Isabella said:


> Okay so, right now I was time travelling and I just lost a cute villager, Bonbon out of no where. So now I have 8 villagers. I want to have 2 more but I want them to be ones that I actually like. I also don't want to lose the 4 villagers that I really like.
> 
> If I set the time on my extra character to the next day, to check on which villagers will move in, the trick will work right? I just don't want to mess this up and lose my favorites again..



I recommend TTing slowly and always taking the time to talk to all villagers (make sure that they're not shopping/in the museum or in their homes when you talk to them) to avoid losing any more cute villagers.

Yup, the trick will work if you switch your clock to the next day. Make sure that you test this out with a new character. Also, remember that since you've already had your first 9 villagers there is a chance that you'll have to restart the game with a new character each day for a full week before you get fenced plots every time.


----------



## chriss

pocky said:


> it does
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how the whole 10th villager thing works, to be honest. Like... I'm not sure if after the 10th one leaves, another will move in on their own or if you have to wait for a camper/a villager to move in from somebody else's town.
> 
> However, if you're waiting for a fenced plot there is a chance that Bam might not show up at all. Sometimes the game will only give you villagers from a specific personality. For instance: Sometimes the game will only give you Peppy characters. When this happens, you can spend 45454444854584 hours resetting and you'll only get peppy characters (or whatever other personality the game has chosen)
> 
> This means that for you to get Bam the game either needs to only give you fenced plots for jock characters *OR* have no set personality to choose from.
> 
> At the same time... resetting for the campsite is a pain. Like sometimes I'll reset 25 times and only find campers 2 of those times... @_@;;



Yeah I tried the camp thing before and just gave up after 2/10 resets giving me a camper.
Also I have NO Jocks(Bam is a Jock) So I was hoping the game would give me only jocks so my chance of getting him were pretty good. I havent gotten my 10th villager to leave yet though, but i will post results when I do get her to leave of what kind of villagers im getting on the 7th day.


----------



## Attribule

Is it possible to soft reset in this game or am I forced to close it entirely then reopen it?


----------



## maarowak

I had 10 villagers
One of them moved out
Should I worry of another villager moving in? I don't think so since I have only 9 villagers and haven't wi-fied/talked with any campers but, can someone help me out?


----------



## Janna

I've done this five times and nothing has shown up. How long can this take? :x


----------



## faithiefaith

I really wish I saw this thread when my town was starting out. Bummer.

I have 10 villagers now. Anyway, when I start a new day after someone has moved out, I should try the new character method each day until I see a new villager plot? and then when I see the plot I can keep resetting the new villager until it's someone I am fond of from a sort of certain villager set?

Just want to make sure I'm comprehending this correctly.


----------



## bittermeat

Janna said:


> I've done this five times and nothing has shown up. How long can this take? :x



That probably means no one is moving in today. You'll have to do the resetting tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -



faithiefaith said:


> I really wish I saw this thread when my town was starting out. Bummer.
> 
> I have 10 villagers now. Anyway, when I start a new day after someone has moved out, I should try the new character method each day until I see a new villager plot? and then when I see the plot I can keep resetting the new villager until it's someone I am fond of from a sort of certain villager set?
> 
> Just want to make sure I'm comprehending this correctly.


You got it!


----------



## Niya

Wait so when there is a plot and you don't like the location, what exactly do you do to change it? If you can, that is.


----------



## faithiefaith

bittermeat said:


> You got it!




Yay, thanks! Jacques is leaving soon, hopefully I'll get a nice lazy xDD


----------



## Niya

Niya said:


> Wait so when there is a plot and you don't like the location, what exactly do you do to change it? If you can, that is.



Anyone?


----------



## faithiefaith

Niya said:


> Wait so when there is a plot and you don't like the location, what exactly do you do to change it? If you can, that is.



If I understand the guide correctly, just don't save the game with the new character you created (quit when you see where the plot is) and try again by making a new character.


----------



## bittermeat

Niya said:


> Anyone?



If you login as mayor, and you see a plot, you're stuck with it even if you reset.
If you're on a new character and you find a plot you don't like, reset and make another new character and there will be a different plot. Repeat as many times as you need until you get a villager you want. When you're happy with the placement/villager, save that new character and you're free to delete that character and go on your mayor file.


----------



## Niya

faithiefaith said:


> If I understand the guide correctly, just don't save the game with the new character you created (quit when you see where the plot is) and try again by making a new character.



Oh, well I started the game with my main character and saw the plot for the first time but didn't save. Then I made a new character and the plot is still in the same place.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bittermeat said:


> If you login as mayor, and you see a plot, you're stuck with it even if you reset.
> If you're on a new character and you find a plot you don't like, reset and make another new character and there will be a different plot. Repeat as many times as you need until you get a villager you want. Then save that new character and you're feel to delete that character and go on your mayor file.



Aw shoot. I'll keep this in handy for next time then. Thanks guys!


----------



## faithiefaith

Yeah, you have to log in as the new character first or it doesn't work unfortunately :C


----------



## Wallytehcat

Is there a trick like this you can use to cycle through villagers in the campsite?


----------



## pocky

Wallytehcat said:


> Is there a trick like this you can use to cycle through villagers in the campsite?



Do the same thing, but campers will not always show up. You might reset 20 times and only find campers 3 of those times.


----------



## Jay

pocky said:


> Do the same thing, but campers will not always show up. You might reset 20 times and only find campers 3 of those times.



SO true!! But its worth it because I found Ankha & Rosie<3


----------



## CytricAcid

Could anyone do me a favor and go to the Island just before 6:00 AM, stay there until after 6, and then go back? I want to know if when you come back the game still gives you the Rise and Shine message and saves your game. If it doesn't, that means we have a much easier way to go about controlling our neighbors! I'd do it myself, but I have a villager moving in the next day and I don't want to find out this doesn't work and they move onto one of my hybrid fields or something.


----------



## warcraff

CytricAcid said:


> Could anyone do me a favor and go to the Island just before 6:00 AM, stay there until after 6, and then go back? I want to know if when you come back the game still gives you the Rise and Shine message and saves your game. If it doesn't, that means we have a much easier way to go about controlling our neighbors! I'd do it myself, but I have a villager moving in the next day and I don't want to find out this doesn't work and they move onto one of my hybrid fields or something.



It does save. Sorry to bust that bubble.


----------



## CytricAcid

warcraff said:


> It does save. Sorry to bust that bubble.


Dang. How about letting it go past 6 AM with the gates open? It seems unlikely, but I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Rose

I can confirm this wonderful trick! It's such a useful and fun discovery, thank you for sharing it.

I woke up this morning and decided to try it. I made a new character, stepped out, and walked around town. I wanted the new house plot to be below the river, since above the river I have huge plans for PWPs. I ended up finding Sprinkle's house directly in front of mine(I didn't know they could move that close!) and that gave me a bit of a scare, since I love everything about my house location right now. I turned the game off, back on, and tried one more time with hopes that it would work with a new villager.

I found Julian(my dream villager)'s house plot below the river in a cute, cozy spot by a tiny pond. I was ecstatic, and I'm really happy I tried this.

I am hoping the villagers won't be asking about my new character after she's deleted(I didn't speak with any villagers), but otherwise, this went perfectly. I haven't noticed them mention her at all yet.


----------



## parara

They won't ask about the villager at all, I've made about fifteen new characters today for the reset trick and none have asked where "bbbbbb" or "asghsd" went ;D


----------



## PaisleyMouse

I just want to clarify. If I have talked to a villager in another town and they said they will move to mine, if i use this method I can control where their house will be put but if I reset it will be that same villager again only their house will be in a different place. Is that correct?


----------



## bittermeat

PaisleyMouse said:


> I just want to clarify. If I have talked to a villager in another town and they said they will move to mine, if i use this method I can control where their house will be put but if I reset it will be that same villager again only their house will be in a different place. Is that correct?


Correct!


----------



## ForgottenT

PaisleyMouse said:


> I just want to clarify. If I have talked to a villager in another town and they said they will move to mine, if i use this method I can control where their house will be put but if I reset it will be that same villager again only their house will be in a different place. Is that correct?



Yes, I did that with Rosie, I got her from another town, it also works with villagers that move in from the camp, I did that with Ruby ^^


----------



## Chris

parara said:


> They won't ask about the villager at all, I've made about fifteen new characters today for the reset trick and none have asked where "bbbbbb" or "asghsd" went ;D



So much effort went into naming those characters!  All of mine get called L. Originally it was Luca*, which was quickly shortened to Lu, but eventually I gave up and just stuck to the first letter. Occasionally he gets called K if I mistype.

* The love interest in a novel I wrote. Coincidentally, also one letter off the name of my friend's son. xP



This trick is always a fantastic option - although it's frustrating if you're too fussy. x) 3-4 times I've gone into the game with this trick, only to find that the placement/villager or the camper is perfect. It's always worth doing though just in case.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Awesome. Thanks everyone


----------



## RedNoverian

I think people have asked this before, but I didn't see an answer.

If you have 10 villagers and 1 moves out, is it possible to get a random one not from camp or wi-fi?


----------



## Chris

RedNoverian said:


> I think people have asked this before, but I didn't see an answer.
> 
> If you have 10 villagers and 1 moves out, is it possible to get a random one not from camp or wi-fi?



As far as I'm aware, I don't think the answer to this is known at the moment. :/ 

If anyone has evidence that proves me wrong, please go right ahead! I've been asking this very same question for weeks.


----------



## Demeter

Woohoo, almost gave up on resetting yesterday and ended up getting Skye the wolf in an amazing spot! Now I have a little village with 5 animals all close together.


----------



## RedNoverian

^^ I would experiment with this, but I currently have two villager exchanges I have to conduct.  So, I'll have to wait awhile before I can see if that happens.


----------



## Jinglefruit

RedNoverian said:


> ^^ I would experiment with this, but I currently have two villager exchanges I have to conduct.  So, I'll have to wait awhile before I can see if that happens.



You can still practise with it and chose where they put their houses in your town. ;D Infact it may be helpful seeing as a lot of people seem to get something wrong, or forget to save or accidetally load etc. Atleast you'll have the safety net of not accidentally landing yourself a villager you don't want.


----------



## StiX

Just did this and found a nice spot for my villager!
Thanks everyone!

One question though, will the grass that died for the characters tent grow back?.... eventually?....
 XD


----------



## bittermeat

StiX said:


> Just did this and found a nice spot for my villager!
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> One question though, will the grass that died for the characters tent grow back?.... eventually?....
> XD


It will! Also, I've noticed that when you delete a character, or even when a villager moves, the dirt patch grows back significantly faster even without flowers or trees


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I have Angus putting his fence up today (woohoo!) I reset a few times and now the house keeps appearing in exactly the same spot! I haven't saved once, I've made a new character for each reset. Is it just bad luck? About 5 times now the house has been in exactly the same place! The only thing I have done is close the ds because I thought I had to go out. I closed it and thought I could carry on trying later. How can the game remember anything if I haven't saved?


----------



## pocky

Chameleonsoup said:


> I have Angus putting his fence up today (woohoo!) I reset a few times and now the house keeps appearing in exactly the same spot! I haven't saved once, I've made a new character for each reset. Is it just bad luck? About 5 times now the house has been in exactly the same place! The only thing I have done is close the ds because I thought I had to go out. I closed it and thought I could carry on trying later. How can the game remember anything if I haven't saved?



Did you discover the fenced plot with your mayor? If not its probably just bad luck, keep trying


----------



## Chameleonsoup

No I made a new character every time. It's just been 5 resets and then the plot is in the same place every time with every new character :/


----------



## Jinglefruit

Chameleonsoup said:


> No I made a new character every time. It's just been 5 resets and then the plot is in the same place every time with every new character :/



Is your town rather full of PWP's and stuff villagers can't put their house on top of / near? I think you need 7 spaces between 2 public works to have room for a villager to move inbetween them. So if you have loads it really limits where they can put their houses.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Yeah I don't have a lot of space. The game seemed to really wanted me to have the house there and I've actually figured out a way of making it kind of cool so it's all worked out in the end


----------



## Mamapeta

does anyone know if you can just use a second character you already have to do this, or do you need to make a new one each time? thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris

Mamapeta said:


> does anyone know if you can just use a second character you already have to do this, or do you need to make a new one each time? thanks in advance!



You need to make a brand new character each time.


----------



## Gizmodo

On the day you start a town, will a plot for the sixth villager be there


----------



## Chris

Gizmodo said:


> On the day you start a town, will a plot for the sixth villager be there



Nope. On the first day it'll just be your original five villagers.


----------



## TamaMushroom

WonderK said:


> That's... Weird. I've never encountered anything like this. Is Diva your 10th villager by any chance?



Yes she is. I actually had a full town and tgen Iggly moved out and then I got my friend on here to give me Diva.


----------



## Kiwi

Can villagers really put their houses... Anywhere? Because mine aaalways want to move in the same spot even though there is plenty of space for them where I want them to move. So frustrating


----------



## Suchan

Tina said:


> As far as I'm aware, I don't think the answer to this is known at the moment. :/
> 
> If anyone has evidence that proves me wrong, please go right ahead! I've been asking this very same question for weeks.



Peaches moved out of my town on the 13th of this month and I stil don't have a 10th villager. One day, there was someone in the campsite but I reset because I didn't want them. Every day I start with a new character to see if any animals have moved in/ or in campsite. Still don't have a 10th, I'm on day 8. Haven't had an animal in campsite since I reset. I believe one of the friends I wifi with was without a 10th villager for a long time. Until I visited after peaches moved out >__<  he didn't want another villager, but he got Peaches!


----------



## Erica

Hey I was wondering, can villagers move where there are trees? Like onto them, thus deleting them?


----------



## ForgottenT

Erica said:


> Hey I was wondering, can villagers move where there are trees? Like onto them, thus deleting them?



Yes, they can destroy anything other than rocks and PWP.


----------



## SuperSpooky

Trees, Hybrids, buried stuff, patterns yup x_x 
I keep all my hybrids really close to a public works project or a house

Before i found this thread, a house moved in on top of all my persimmon trees lol ;_;


----------



## Erica

ForgottenT said:


> Yes, they can destroy anything other than rocks and PWP.



Thank you! It's really irritating because Marshal won't move next to me... I was thinking it was the tree I planted next to my house but if this is the case then why can't he move in next to me? So many others have tried to move next to me but that spot is reserved for Marshal T___T


----------



## Erica

Wait, does it apply to every tree? Even perfect fruit trees?


----------



## Lurrdoc

I saw this the other day in a Japanese players' dream town. Can anyone explain what he might be doing?


----------



## Niya

Lurrdoc said:


> I saw this the other day in a Japanese players' dream town. Can anyone explain what he might be doing?
> 
> View attachment 7603View attachment 7604



Well in the previous AC games, at least in City Folk, we were able to control where people moved if we had patterns placed around the little preset signboards. They wouldn't move in if the space surrounding the signboard was covered with patterns. I'm not sure if that works in this game though. He may have just had patterns there and someone decided to move on top of it.


----------



## ChaosKitten

It looks like the orangey patterns are the places he wants villagers to move on. Organization!


----------



## Lurrdoc

ChaosKitten said:


> It looks like the orangey patterns are the places he wants villagers to move on. Organization!



Actually, if you look at the house examples in the back it appears as the orange is the space between the houses, while the white (3x3 which is the size of a neighbors house) is the one he actually intends for people to move into. I don't know. It looks fishy. He might be trying something out that is outdated.


----------



## pocky

villagers can move onto patterns, it happens all of the time in my game


----------



## TsukiCDS

Just did this; got a fence for Friga. Eh, don't really want her. So I reset, and go through rover again, and then-- eh? There's a house where the fence was. It's Friga.
Eh wot?
D:

EDIT: Decided to just go with it, so I made it back to the normal day, no more TTing for real now 2.2

But then
Friga's house is a fence again
Still for Friga though.
I'm so confused?????????????????????????????


----------



## ChaosKitten

I had the same thing happen to me, Tsuki. One day  made a new character over and over and it was Violet every time. The ONLY explanation for it was I got her from a Streetpass. So that might've happened for you, or you visited a village with Friga moving and she still decided to move to your town without you talking to her.


----------



## Jinglefruit

TsukiCDS said:


> Just did this; got a fence for Friga. Eh, don't really want her. So I reset, and go through rover again, and then-- eh? There's a house where the fence was. It's Friga.
> Eh wot?
> D:
> 
> EDIT: Decided to just go with it, so I made it back to the normal day, no more TTing for real now 2.2
> 
> But then
> Friga's house is a fence again
> Still for Friga though.
> I'm so confused?????????????????????????????



Are you sure you didn't load any existing characters before resetting?

Or maybe it was just a coincidence?


----------



## Vin

Say I went to a town when an animal was moving, and convinced them to move to my town. Whenever I do this trick, will they be the only one that tries to move it? I swapped her with another villager, and I would hate to lose her...


----------



## bittermeat

Vin said:


> Say I went to a town when an animal was moving, and convinced them to move to my town. Whenever I do this trick, will they be the only one that tries to move it? I swapped her with another villager, and I would hate to lose her...



Yes, they will be the only one who will try to move in, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## chriss

Vin said:


> Say I went to a town when an animal was moving, and convinced them to move to my town. Whenever I do this trick, will they be the only one that tries to move it? I swapped her with another villager, and I would hate to lose her...



Yup, after you ask a villager to move in, you'll always get that villagers plot when resetting.


----------



## Vin

chriss said:


> Yup, after you ask a villager to move in, you'll always get that villagers plot when resetting.


Alright, thank you! c: Good to hear!


----------



## fleetingautumnwhispers

If a villager moves in the middle of an orchard or flower garden while using this trick, will the trees/flowers be restored when you reset and make a new character?


----------



## ForgottenT

fleetingautumnwhispers said:


> If a villager moves in the middle of an orchard or flower garden while using this trick, will the trees/flowers be restored when you reset and make a new character?



Yes, the reason the trick works is because nothing is saved, unless you complete the setup.


----------



## fleetingautumnwhispers

ForgottenT said:


> Yes, the reason the trick works is because nothing is saved, unless you complete the setup.



Okay, thank you so much for answering!    I figured that the trees/flowers would be restored, but I don't like assuming things, hence the stupid question.  lol


----------



## Nymph

Just did this tonight and it worked like a charm! 

How it happened:

Greta
Nothing
Nothing
Nothing
Shari
Nothing
Katt
Hopper
Freckles
Nothing
Cherry (final)


----------



## Wallytehcat

Because of this I got Ankha in my town.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Gizmodo

Currently resetting for my sixth villager 
Had Prince, Drago & Chaddar & Katt so far..


----------



## cinnamint

I had a villager move out yesterday and I've been TT for this method. I'm still not getting any plot of land! Do I have to save my new character each time because when I see no plot of land, I just quit the game without saving my new character. >___<


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Currently resetting for my sixth villager
> Had Prince, Drago & Chaddar & Katt so far..



Got Lopez moving in tomorrow, because of this :3


----------



## warcraff

Yesterday(28th) I found and convinced Phoebe(Tent) to move to my town. Rory is in boxes today(he said he was moving on the 29th). Can a new plot show up on the day one of your villagers is boxed and ready to move?


----------



## Gizmodo

Have done this perfectly for Vesta, Freya, Muffy & Stitches ^_^


----------



## TamaMushroom

warcraff said:


> Yesterday(28th) I found and convinced Phoebe(Tent) to move to my town. Rory is in boxes today(he said he was moving on the 29th). Can a new plot show up on the day one of your villagers is boxed and ready to move?



I'm pretty sure yes I believe I had something similar to this happen before.


----------



## Peekabear

I've controlled every one of my villagers move-in's (besides Ribbot, who needs to leave, and Walker who moved in randomly a couple days after I got the game and I love him too much to ever let him leave)

Dream code in sig for reference  They don't line up perfectly but a few of those placements took me hours and I got lazy ;_;


----------



## Teacup

Sooo, I asked a villager from another town to move in yesterday, and I'm using this method to try to place his house now. Why does he keep alternating between two placements? There's tons of other space around town. :c It's been the same for roughly ~10 resets.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Teacup said:


> Sooo, I asked a villager from another town to move in yesterday, and I'm using this method to try to place his house now. Why does he keep alternating between two placements? There's tons of other space around town. :c It's been the same for roughly ~10 resets.



I have a feeling that villagers like to be near to the river/cliff/town hall or re-tail. I've a huge empty expanse in my town and in all my resetting for plots (~ done this for everyone one moving in since my 7th/8th villager) only 1 plot has appeared near the edge of it. though 1 of my starting villagers lived in the middle of it. 

Otherwise it's just random or PWP detering them.


@Peekabear, you've done the same as me in my alt town I see. xP I have 9 villagers along a little spit of land and Pinky who refuses to move out.


----------



## Gingersnap

I seriously love this trick, I've been using it since I first read this thread, and it works great ^^ Alfonso now has a prime housing spot! 
Does anybody have the link to the campsite version of this thread? I used to have one but I lost it.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gingersnap said:


> I seriously love this trick, I've been using it since I first read this thread, and it works great ^^ Alfonso now has a prime housing spot!
> Does anybody have the link to the campsite version of this thread? I used to have one but I lost it.



I didn't know there was a campsite thread for this, but if you posted in it then it should have auto saved into Quick Links (below the bulborb/pink pikmin/new post bit up top) -> My Subscriptions for you.


----------



## PinkWater

I've had buttholes try and move RIGHT next to Re-tail, blocking a path to a small beach.


----------



## Mao

I'm kind of confused right now. So I just asked Hamprey to move into my town so will he appear in my campsite or will he automatically have a house in my village? Isn't relevant but gah...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hazelx said:


> I'm kind of confused right now. So I just asked Hamprey to move into my town so will he appear in my campsite or will he automatically have a house in my village? Isn't relevant but gah...



He will put a plot down in your town tomorrow morning. - so you can reset for where he lives then.


----------



## Ruddy Kitty

I didn't read this whole thread, HOWEVER I've tried this trick and it didn't work BECAUSE:

I went to set up the time in my mayor or mule account to skip days/TT, then went and quit the game and loaded a new character. The new time NEVER shows up possibly because I didn't log in with that char after setting the time.

So, how do you set the time to test this out without setting the time on your mayor or other chars? Do you have to change the time on the DS?


----------



## bittermeat

Ruddy Kitty said:


> I didn't read this whole thread, HOWEVER I've tried this trick and it didn't work BECAUSE:
> 
> I went to set up the time in my mayor or mule account to skip days/TT, then went and quit the game and loaded a new character. The new time NEVER shows up possibly because I didn't log in with that char after setting the time.
> 
> So, how do you set the time to test this out without setting the time on your mayor or other chars? Do you have to change the time on the DS?


Yes, you have to use 3DS clock if you're time traveling for the method to work


----------



## Mao

Jinglefruit said:


> He will put a plot down in your town tomorrow morning. - so you can reset for where he lives then.



Thanks! Please don't move on my hybrids Hamprey... I love you but still x_x I plant all my hybrids in empty spots and I only have like 2 in my town so that's a perfect place for a house... Also do I have to talk to him to make him stay when I reset? If I don't then will the villager in the house change?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hazelx said:


> Thanks! Please don't move on my hybrids Hamprey... I love you but still x_x I plant all my hybrids in empty spots and I only have like 2 in my town so that's a perfect place for a house... Also do I have to talk to him to make him stay when I reset? If I don't then will the villager in the house change?



If you know where you want his house, then move things out of the way from there today.
And good luck talking to him on the new character! He won't be in town, just putting a rope out to mark off a plot, he won't actually arrive until the next day. If you have conviced a villager to move in via tent or another town then every plot that appears the next day will be for them.


----------



## boorah

Does anyone know if this still works? I've been expecting a new plot to appear for a few days now, so I've been employing this method just in case. Today when I first logged in, I made the new character and discovered a plot finally. Sadly it was another cat and I already have enough of those! So i quit via the home button without saving, and made another new character. This time however, the first plot was gone but was not replaced by another plot. I've since reset another 5 times and there have been no plots since that first one. I was under the impression that if someone was moving in that day, then there would be someone moving in every time I reset. If thats not the case then it's just going to require FAR too many resets to find someone that I'm happy with.


----------



## Mao

Jinglefruit said:


> If you know where you want his house, then move things out of the way from there today.
> And good luck talking to him on the new character! He won't be in town, just putting a rope out to mark off a plot, he won't actually arrive until the next day. If you have conviced a villager to move in via tent or another town then every plot that appears the next day will be for them.



Thanks! I just got really confused but I get it now :3


----------



## Jinglefruit

boorah said:


> Does anyone know if this still works? I've been expecting a new plot to appear for a few days now, so I've been employing this method just in case. Today when I first logged in, I made the new character and discovered a plot finally. Sadly it was another cat and I already have enough of those! So i quit via the home button without saving, and made another new character. This time however, the first plot was gone but was not replaced by another plot. I've since reset another 5 times and there have been no plots since that first one. I was under the impression that if someone was moving in that day, then there would be someone moving in every time I reset. If thats not the case then it's just going to require FAR too many resets to find someone that I'm happy with.



If the villager moving in is going to be your 9th villager then it is not always guaranteed which day they will come.

It works like;
Day 1: Past 9th villager is in boxes moving out.
Day 2: No one can move in.
Day 3: Small chance of a plot appearing
Days 4-8: Small chance of plot appearing ~ chance might get higher the longer it takes, but no proof. 
Day 9 (I think, might be 8 or 10, I haven't gotten that far yet): 100% change of a plot appearing.




Hazelx said:


> Thanks! I just got really confused but I get it now :3



I hope it worked for you. It is tricky the first time ~ I screwed up my first time and am still stuck with the villager 2 months later. Once you get the hang of it it's pretty simple.


----------



## Chris

Jinglefruit said:


> It works like;
> Day 1: Past 9th villager is in boxes moving out.
> Day 2: No one can move in.
> Day 3: Small chance of a plot appearing
> Days 4-8: Small chance of plot appearing ~ chance might get higher the longer it takes, but no proof.
> Day 9 (I think, might be 8 or 10, I haven't gotten that far yet): 100% change of a plot appearing.



I've found that I get 100% chance of plots appearing as early as day 7. 

Also, for anyone who gets stuck with this trick I posted a video a couple of days ago that shows every step of the reset trick: link.


----------



## boorah

Thanks for the replies guys. I think it has only been about 5 or 6 days since my 9th villager moved out. I'll stick it out a few more then. Cheers


----------



## Jinglefruit

Tina said:


> I've found that I get 100% chance of plots appearing as early as day 7.
> 
> Also, for anyone who gets stuck with this trick I posted a video a couple of days ago that shows every step of the reset trick: link.



I thought it was 7 days from the first possible day someone could put down a plot? As it's not so clear which day exactly counts as the last villager has left.

Though I'd hedge bets that you're right seeing as I don't let my town go without a 10th villager out of paranoia.


----------



## Amykins

I can't seem to get this to work. ._. I'm terrible at guessing what days a fence will appear, and it's tedious to make/delete a new character every single day! My town is covered in unused bald patches where their many houses once stood, hehe. The one time I did time it right, and they didn't move in where I thought they would. So I must be screwing this up.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Amykins said:


> I can't seem to get this to work. ._. I'm terrible at guessing what days a fence will appear, and it's tedious to make/delete a new character every single day! My town is covered in unused bald patches where their many houses once stood, hehe. The one time I did time it right, and they didn't move in where I thought they would. So I must be screwing this up.



Most days there is only a chance of someone moving in. ~ I always chose my next villager by getting them from the campsite/another town first and then it guarantee's they will always put down a plot the next day, so it saves time resetting for their placement. 

To stop getting all of the bald patches, keep making houses in the same place, and delete them before you reset the next day. ~ I hope you're not making the house and letting it save for each reset, because that stops the process. Then once you get the right villager and the right plot placement then you build a house and see Isabelle so you can save the game.


----------



## Cyote

Is there a way to tt while using this method? I just started a new town and I want to get the right villagers the first time. But-- I had messed with the time after getting my first villager to move in, and when I tried to change it back, I discovered that a new character can't tt and it doesn't stick if I correct it on mayor and then back out. So, as a result I now have Hazel who isn't a correct villager.

Also, what's the time frame for getting new villagers when you first start the town? Is it a new one every 2 days, or is it sooner than that?


----------



## Divo

So, wait...based on the description of the OP, it seems like the game will cycle through various lists of villagers so that your village  always has at least one of every personality type? You couldn't have a village full of, say, one single personality type?


----------



## Sheepish

Divo said:


> So, wait...based on the description of the OP, it seems like the game will cycle through various lists of villagers so that your village  always has at least one of every personality type? You couldn't have a village full of, say, one single personality type?



You could, since the game will only ever give you 9 villagers. Your 10th can only be 'recruited' from the campsite, or from other towns (either willingly by visiting their town and talking to the villager while they're boxed, or unwillingly via StreetPass or general online gameplay).

So if you, for example, wanted to have a town filled with cranky villagers, while having 9 villagers, convince a cranky villager to move in. Wait for someone to move out, then get another cranky villager to move in, etc.

I've seen people have as many as 4 villagers of the same personality.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yeah as sheepish said you can omit personalities from your town now. It is only the first 8 villagers that the game forces you to have 1 of each personality. Once they start leaving it's all up to you. 

I'm currently waiting for Roald and Muffy to suggest all the Jock/Uchi PWP so I can get the Last couple villagers I want to have a town without those personalities.


----------



## PinkWater

There's also a way to weed out the reset trick villagers, too. For instance, I'm really trying to get Julian and he's a smug. I have 2 smugs right now, but if I get both of them out and reset, I will always 100% get a smug in their place. I don't wanna get rid of Shep, but if I don't have Julian by the time I get his pic and he wants to move, I'll let him. :/


----------



## elsh

If you buy a villager from someone (the villager promises to move to your town), does this still work or do you risk losing the villager you bought/got... I'm thinking you would be able to use this trick (which sounds cool) if you bought a villager and that the same villager that promised to move in would show up every time, but in different spots. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I would like to try this trick, but if there is any chance that I would lose the villager I convinced to move to my town, I wouldn't want to do it!


----------



## Jinglefruit

elsh said:


> If you buy a villager from someone (the villager promises to move to your town), does this still work or do you risk losing the villager you bought/got... I'm thinking you would be able to use this trick (which sounds cool) if you bought a villager and that the same villager that promised to move in would show up every time, but in different spots. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I would like to try this trick, but if there is any chance that I would lose the villager I convinced to move to my town, I wouldn't want to do it!



It does work, every plot will be the villager you invited in. So you can chose where they place their house. 

Although TTing backwards before the date you invited them can sometimes change the villager, depending on how they were invited in.


----------



## elsh

Thanks! I don't TT, so it's not a problem!


----------



## Nuke

I've done this trick and it does work, it just takes some time... sometimes too much time. I've kinda already made dirt paths for my town with bushes and flowers, and even reserved 3x3 spots just for villagers, this helps a lot when you're planning on where you want animals to move. The first animal I was able to move in a reserved spot was Pierce, then Peck, both picked up from other people's towns... but holy cow it took all day to get Peck in one of the reserved spots. Both moved in the right spots right when I was about to give up!

Right now I'm putting street lamps in certain areas so when a new villager comes around, they'll squeeze in the spots I want them to move in, and hopefully that will greatly reduced the amount of resetting, and once they move in the right spot, I demolish the lamps. I just really wish the game developers could've implemented some sort of PWP or sign posts that could be put in town to make the animals move there, or even have Isabelle greet you when you login saying something like "Oh hey mayor, a new villager is expected to be moving in so let's find a spot for them to live!", I mean, we're able to decide where fountains, cafe, police stations etc. can be, so why can't we decide where other villagers live? We are the mayor after all.

But yeah, the whole 'animals moving into random spots' is such a nightmare for people who got lots of hybrids that took time to breed, a bunch of bushes that are limited to buy, towns that got a really beautiful layout, and just very inconvenient locations, like right in front your damn house. I cannot rebuild a bridge where it was before because a villager's house is "too close", bleh. I just wish I knew about this resetting thing at the start of the game, though it sucks having to make a new character every single day, when I have room in my town, to see if anyone new is coming to town... never know when a person on the Best Friends list has a moving animal.

Also, I've got a question; can villagers move on top of gyroids that are collecting donations?


----------



## PinkWater

Nuke said:


> can villagers move on top of gyroids that are collecting donations?



Nope. They will always move 2 spaces away from other buildings. And don't get me started on how fricking stupid it is to get people to move where you want. I had Barold move out a while ago, and his house was on the edge of a cliff. Perfect spot. I've had 3 people move in since then and none of them will move there! Like is it holy ground or something?


----------



## Zebrarella

Ye dont worry, the house will go away...


----------



## Amykins

I've never gotten this to work for me, and if it's someone I really like I'm too scared to do it anyway since I don't wanna lose the villager. I guess I just gotta deal with all the badly places houses ruining my town. ._.


----------



## Imstillyourzelda

I've done this loads of times, and it definitely works, if you know what you're doing.

A couple days ago I was expecting a fence to pop up, so when I first got onto the game, I immediately made a new character. I found the build-site and it was at an atrocious space and a villager I disliked. I went through the steps again and eventually the build-site disappeared, so I got to a save point, saved, then demolished the new player's house. It works really well.

It happened this morning too, so I did the trick again and waited until the build-site was for a villager to my liking.

It does not work on your mayor character. It has to be a new character. Once you're okay with the site/or possibly villager change you need to set up your tent and save. You can always delete the character afterwards.


----------



## nekosync

Does this only change the location of the plot, or the villager and plot?


----------



## fairyring

can we not necro ancient threads please & ty :|


----------



## nekosync

I just wanted to know more about it.


----------



## Ropera

nekosync said:


> I just wanted to know more about it.



Not to sound rude but you could have easily gotten an answer without bumping a dead thread by making your own thread or posting your question here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?126291-Ask-AC-NL-Questions-here!-%28PLEASE-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-HERE-OR-MAKING-A-NEW-THREAD!%29 .

To answer you question yes it does change the villager and the plot location.


----------



## nekosync

Thanks.


----------



## Kaireevee

1st: Marshal
2nd: Diva
3rd: Katt
4th: Hazel
5th: Peck

I'm Hoping to get them in a specific order unless one of my dreamies appear, they can sit where they 
Like :3


----------



## AllisonCypress

That sounds interesting.  I already have my 9 villagers though, and I wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## Yui Z

I needed this trick in my old town, since I never got the hang of plot resetting until my last coupe of villager move ins. The rest I just had to deal with I guess. I'll give this a try with dEaD eNd though, so thanks for posting.


----------



## Geneve

Woah, I'll have to try this.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

Jesirawr said:


> Could you not just reset while playing your main?





AoJones said:


> From what I read it has something to do with how it loads when a new char is made. As I said though, I have never tried it before (waiting for the chance to) and this is the method the original user stuck to.



Yeah, see how it works is: When you load up the game on an existing file, Isabelle saves game data (such as new move-ins) when she's loading up the town. This prevents you from changing anything by resetting between then and your next save. By starting a new file, it doesn't save any data until you save manually. Certain data like move-in info is generated randomly until being saved.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Silvia88

I don't know if this was asked already, but regarding loading up an already saved file, what if it's to time-travel? Like I need to load up my mayor's file to time travel a day ahead. Can I do that, close the game, open it back up, and then choose to create a new save-file? Or will that not work?


----------



## Teru

nekosync said:


> Does this only change the location of the plot, or the villager and plot?





sunshinetea said:


> can we not necro ancient threads please & ty :|





nekosync said:


> I just wanted to know more about it.



And good on your for necro-ing the thread, because look at all the newer posts from people who found this useful. 
"Can we not necro ancient threads" is the reason we get "_Not another one of these!!1! *Whine*"_ in the forums. Pick one or the other, people...



Silvia88 said:


> I don't know if this was asked already, but regarding loading up an already saved file, what if it's to time-travel? Like I need to load up my mayor's file to time travel a day ahead. Can I do that, close the game, open it back up, and then choose to create a new save-file? Or will that not work?



Do you mean to still be able to reset a villager plot? No, the reset trick wouldn't work anymore the moment you _load_ your mayor's file and find somebody's plot already there.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Silvia88 said:


> I don't know if this was asked already, but regarding loading up an already saved file, what if it's to time-travel? Like I need to load up my mayor's file to time travel a day ahead. Can I do that, close the game, open it back up, and then choose to create a new save-file? Or will that not work?


A new day begins at 6:00 a.m. You could load up your main character before that, but if you load your main character after 6 on the new day, then it won't work. So, say for instance, where I am, it's July 1, 2014 1:57 p.m., I can then time travel to say, July 2, 2014 5:58 a.m., because the new day hasn't started yet.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

This is a really good idea   But I doubt I could bring myself to do it!  I don't like resetting. 
I might try it one day though~ And I know this thread has been up for ages but I never got around to actually considering replying.  Unless I have already idek ; u ;
Ooh look the 400th/401st post is me yayy ; u ;


----------



## GuerreraD

But I already have four largely developed citizens... :-( I don't want to remove one of them.


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Found this thread through Pocky's tumblr post. I've been trying this method to reset for plots for the passed two days as my 2nd town was down to 8 villagers and decided that I was in dire need of a new villager (Appearently of the Lazy variety).

Been trying for Stitches and so far I've just been getting repeats and a general consensus of bad lazys. Kind of sad I didn't stop when Punchy or Drago wanted to move in but that bear is the one I desire! >:0

I've been wondering though, is there any method to add to this that once you find the villager you like, can you stop the game from making it a random villager each time and make the game stick to the one you like and just have their house move around the map? Or is that reserved for when you specifically ask that villager to move on from another town?

Bump? Lol


----------



## Sun

yourlilemogirl said:


> Found this thread through Pocky's tumblr post. I've been trying this method to reset for plots for the passed two days as my 2nd town was down to 8 villagers and decided that I was in dire need of a new villager (Appearently of the Lazy variety).
> 
> Been trying for Stitches and so far I've just been getting repeats and a general consensus of bad lazys. Kind of sad I didn't stop when Punchy or Drago wanted to move in but that bear is the one I desire! >:0
> 
> I've been wondering though, is there any method to add to this that once you find the villager you like, can you stop the game from making it a random villager each time and make the game stick to the one you like and just have their house move around the map? Or is that reserved for when you specifically ask that villager to move on from another town?
> 
> Bump? Lol



Unfortunately, I think that's only for villagers you specifically ask to move in.


----------



## Jinglefruit

yourlilemogirl said:


> Found this thread through Pocky's tumblr post. I've been trying this method to reset for plots for the passed two days as my 2nd town was down to 8 villagers and decided that I was in dire need of a new villager (Appearently of the Lazy variety).
> 
> Been trying for Stitches and so far I've just been getting repeats and a general consensus of bad lazys. Kind of sad I didn't stop when Punchy or Drago wanted to move in but that bear is the one I desire! >:0
> 
> I've been wondering though, is there any method to add to this that once you find the villager you like, can you stop the game from making it a random villager each time and make the game stick to the one you like and just have their house move around the map? Or is that reserved for when you specifically ask that villager to move on from another town?
> 
> Bump? Lol



If you invite a Stitches in from another town it'll always be his plot.

Otherwise the only way to narrow it down is to have a brand new town with <8 villagers. 
If you have a spare copy of ACNL / a cycle town, you can make a new town that starts with a Cranky, Jock, Normal, Peppy, and Snooty vilager. Plot reset for any Uchi/Smug to take places 6 and 7. And then when you're only missing a Lazy as the 8th villager you'll only have them putting plots in. (Also for the 8th place by that point you could have a campsite set up for it's Day 2 when you have a guaranteed camper for an extra chance a reset. ~ though to do this you have to strain to get 100% approval.)

This is very good for cycling for certain villagers, but can be a bit time consuming.


----------



## pocky

Jinglefruit said:


> If you invite a Stitches in from another town it'll always be his plot.
> 
> Otherwise the only way to narrow it down is to have a brand new town with <8 villagers.
> If you have a spare copy of ACNL / a cycle town, you can make a new town that starts with a Cranky, Jock, Normal, Peppy, and Snooty vilager. Plot reset for any Uchi/Smug to take places 6 and 7. And then when you're only missing a Lazy as the 8th villager you'll only have them putting plots in. (Also for the 8th place by that point you could have a campsite set up for it's Day 2 when you have a guaranteed camper for an extra chance a reset. ~ though to do this you have to strain to get 100% approval.)
> 
> This is very good for cycling for certain villagers, but can be a bit time consuming.



You don't need a new town to get only lazies. When resetting for villagers it can go two different ways: 

1) the game might make you choose from villagers from a specific personality only (you can't choose which personality)
2) the game might make you choose from villagers of various personalities.

In yourlilemogirl's case the game is giving them only lazy villagers, which is what they want. Stitches will show up there eventually, but it might take some time depending on your luck. Personally I was lucky enough to get Stitches on my third try, but with other villagers it has taken me hours, sometimes days.

When choosing where exactly Stitches moves into you also have a few choices:
1) ask him to move in from another town this way you'll get Stitches every time and only the location will change
2) you can keep trying the other method over and over and if Stitches shows up in a place you don't like you just reset and hope that he shows up again in the place you want him to be (will probably take forever since location AND villager will change each time)
4) place PWPs all over the map to restrict where villagers can move into while trying regular method (villagers and location will change each time but you will have more control over where they move into)
5) place PWPs all over the map and invite Stitches to move in (this is where you'll have the most control as it will be Stitches every time and certain areas will be restricted by PWPs)


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Thanks for the tips 
It took me a grand total of 3 days but I was finally able to get Stitches to show up :'Dc his house location isn't /ideal/, but the game was throwing villagers in the same general 2-3 locations and that one was one of the less bad ones lol I haven't developed my town much at all (I over developed my 1st town and so want to go with a more natural feel for my 2nd) so I'm not real picky as far as locations  besides, like Pocky said, the odds of getting him to show up again AND in a great spot are just infinitesimal and in the end I was just thankful he showed up at all!


----------



## pocky

yourlilemogirl said:


> Thanks for the tips
> It took me a grand total of 3 days but I was finally able to get Stitches to show up :'Dc his house location isn't /ideal/, but the game was throwing villagers in the same general 2-3 locations and that one was one of the less bad ones lol I haven't developed my town much at all (I over developed my 1st town and so want to go with a more natural feel for my 2nd) so I'm not real picky as far as locations  besides, like Pocky said, the odds of getting him to show up again AND in a great spot are just infinitesimal and in the end I was just thankful he showed up at all!



random locations work best for natural towns, I think. But in the future, if you ever do a non-natural town you could always put up temporary PWPs. In Hell I have 23 fountains that I'll tear down as soon as I get all of my dreamies. whenever a new villager tries to move in they cant go anywhere near the lower half of my map because there is simply no room for them there  23 fountains is of course very expensive, not to mention it'll take a while to tear them all down (and will leave my map full of dead grass patches once Im done) annnddd it also slows down my perfect town progress as I dont have any trees/bushes in that area.

But I digress. So glad you finally got Stitches, and sorry it took so long!


----------



## Jinglefruit

yourlilemogirl said:


> Thanks for the tips
> It took me a grand total of 3 days but I was finally able to get Stitches to show up :'Dc his house location isn't /ideal/, but the game was throwing villagers in the same general 2-3 locations and that one was one of the less bad ones lol I haven't developed my town much at all (I over developed my 1st town and so want to go with a more natural feel for my 2nd) so I'm not real picky as far as locations  besides, like Pocky said, the odds of getting him to show up again AND in a great spot are just infinitesimal and in the end I was just thankful he showed up at all!



Congratulations, Stuffin'! 

I usually just pick between a specific villager or a specific placement when resetting. ~ asking for both is too much chance. And flooding a town with pwp just to get a good placement is too much effort when I don't really TT.



pocky said:


> You don't need a new town to get only lazies. When resetting for villagers it can go two different ways:
> 
> 1) the game might make you choose from villagers from a specific personality only (you can't choose which personality)
> 2) the game might make you choose from villagers of various personalities.
> 
> In yourlilemogirl's case the game is giving them only lazy villagers, which is what they want. Stitches will show up there eventually, but it might take some time depending on your luck. Personally I was lucky enough to get Stitches on my third try, but with other villagers it has taken me hours, sometimes days.



I didn't think this was possible, unless it's a more recent development ~ been out the AC loop a while. 
I've had cycle towns where randomly about 70% of the plots were snooties and mostly the same few, but never a 100% chance of a single personality ~ or even gender. ~ and I regularly ended up with towns missing some personalities entirely and still not getting one.


----------



## pocky

Jinglefruit said:


> Congratulations, Stuffin'!
> 
> I usually just pick between a specific villager or a specific placement when resetting. ~ asking for both is too much chance. And flooding a town with pwp just to get a good placement is too much effort when I don't really TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think this was possible, unless it's a more recent development ~ been out the AC loop a while.
> I've had cycle towns where randomly about 70% of the plots were snooties and mostly the same few, but never a 100% chance of a single personality ~ or even gender. ~ and I regularly ended up with towns missing some personalities entirely and still not getting one.



It's not a recent development. I helped AoJones with this (just a little) so I can say with certainty that it's been that way since this thread was even made (thread was made on 6/15/2015.) The problem is that the game will not always let you choose from a particular villager personality pool (though it seems to do this pretty often) and that even when you are choosing from a particular personality there is no way of controlling what that personality will be*

* though if a villager of y personality just moved out, the game will not let you choose from y personality only, even if you have no more ys (e.g: if Lobo (cranky) was the last to move out and you have no more crankies, the game will not give you crankies only for your next reset.)


----------



## Jinglefruit

pocky said:


> It's not a recent development. I helped AoJones with this (just a little) so I can say with certainty that it's been that way since this thread was even made (thread was made on 6/15/2015.) The problem is that the game will not always let you choose from a particular villager personality pool (though it seems to do this pretty often) and that even when you are choosing from a particular personality there is no way of controlling what that personality will be*
> 
> * though if a villager of y personality just moved out, the game will not let you choose from y personality only, even if you have no more ys (e.g: if Lobo (cranky) was the last to move out and you have no more crankies, the game will not give you crankies only for your next reset.)



I guess maybe I've just been lucky with villagers before I ever hit a point where I noticed this? I just, have cycled and plot reset a lot in my time and never noticed this. 

Can this also apply to campsite villagers?


----------



## pocky

Jinglefruit said:


> I guess maybe I've just been lucky with villagers before I ever hit a point where I noticed this? I just, have cycled and plot reset a lot in my time and never noticed this.
> 
> Can this also apply to campsite villagers?



Well, it's all RNG so its possible that you never had villagers moving in from the same personality/gender. Or maybe I just got lucky getting it often and its actually rare? IDK 

I don't know if it's the same for campers, I never really reset for those because its too time consuming (campers hardly show up for me)


----------



## Jinglefruit

pocky said:


> Well, it's all RNG so its possible that you never had villagers moving in from the same personality/gender. Or maybe I just got lucky getting it often and its actually rare? IDK
> 
> I don't know if it's the same for campers, I never really reset for those because its too time consuming (campers hardly show up for me)



Maybe, I was just thinking back that most of my dream villagers turned up in my campsite while plot resetting. ~ I always had my campsite right by the train station so it was easy to check with my main towns, and then I started doing this intentionaly with cycle towns. Maybe they just gave me enough variety I never noticed.  
Though I do haunt this thread (and others), so am surprised it's taken me this long to find out about this.


----------



## pocky

Jinglefruit said:


> Maybe, I was just thinking back that most of my dream villagers turned up in my campsite while plot resetting. ~ I always had my campsite right by the train station so it was easy to check with my main towns, and then I started doing this intentionaly with cycle towns. Maybe they just gave me enough variety I never noticed.
> Though I do haunt this thread (and others), so am surprised it's taken me this long to find out about this.



I /think/ with campsite it may be random because sometimes while plot resetting I'll go into the campsite if a villager is in there and its always random. But I've only plot reset twice so I'm not sure


----------



## Jinglefruit

pocky said:


> I /think/ with campsite it may be random because sometimes while plot resetting I'll go into the campsite if a villager is in there and its always random. But I've only plot reset twice so I'm not sure



Ahkay, normally with stuff like this I'd see if I could check this on my cycle town. But I'm now doing the one year challenge on that copy. (A brilliant excuse to buy a 4th copy? -strokes chin- )
I'm willing to bet the campsite is either random or runs on a separate system atleast as you can have it installed for Day 5 of a new town and it won't always be the 8th missing personality then.


----------



## Candy83

pocky said:


> It's not a recent development. I helped AoJones with this (just a little) so I can say with certainty that it's been that way since this thread was even made (thread was made on 6/15/201*3*.) The problem is that the game will not always let you choose from a particular villager personality pool (though it seems to do this pretty often) and that even when you are choosing from a particular personality there is no way of controlling what that personality will be*
> 
> * though if a villager of y personality just moved out, the game will not let you choose from y personality only, even if you have no more ys (e.g: if Lobo (cranky) was the last to move out and you have no more crankies, the game will not give you crankies only for your next reset.)




I haven't been following this two-year thread in its entirety. But, I want to add to it.

When starting a brand-new town, I suggest recording the Villager Personality Categories represented in your first five starting villagers.

The game will not give you a Smug or Uchi among your first five.

This means, of the six more primary Villager Personality Categories, one of them will not appear on Day #01.

Beginning on Day #02 will be the plots representing Personality #06 or a Smug or an Uchi.

If you're after a particular villager, and that villager's category isn't in your town on Day #01, and that villager isn't a Smug or an Uchi, the easiest way may be to slot that villager at No. 8 if you're not going to initially get him/her in Slot Nos. 6 or 7. 

So, for example, let's say you so badly want Stitches. His Lazy category is not represented in your brand new town immediately on Day #01. You don't find his plot on Day #02, because you use apparent new humans to search for a random villager plot which, after numerous attempts, are a mix of Lazy, Smug, and Uchi…none of whom are Stitches. I figure, given this circumstance, it's best to take the Smug and Uchi at Nos. 6 and 7 (whichever exact order)…and then you can hone in on the Lazy category to become slotted at No. 8. So, Day #02 will be your No. 6 villager's plot. Day #04 will be your No. 7 villager's plot. And Day #06 is the day to hone in the Lazy bear cub Stitches who would end up slotted No. 8 on your menu list of town villagers.


----------



## pocky

Jinglefruit said:


> Ahkay, normally with stuff like this I'd see if I could check this on my cycle town. But I'm now doing the one year challenge on that copy. (A brilliant excuse to buy a 4th copy? -strokes chin- )
> I'm willing to bet the campsite is either random or runs on a separate system atleast as you can have it installed for Day 5 of a new town and it won't always be the 8th missing personality then.



*coughs*buy a fourth one so i wont be the loser with 4 copies of this game*coughs*



Candy83 said:


> I haven't been following this two-year thread in its entirety. But, I want to add to it.
> 
> When starting a brand-new town, I suggest recording the Villager Personality Categories represented in your first five starting villagers.
> 
> The game will not give you a Smug or Uchi among your first five.
> 
> This means, of the six more primary Villager Personality Categories, one of them will not appear on Day #01.
> 
> Beginning on Day #02 will be the plots representing Personality #06 or a Smug or an Uchi.
> 
> If you're after a particular villager, and that villager's category isn't in your town on Day #01, and that villager isn't a Smug or an Uchi, the easiest way may be to slot that villager at No. 8 if you're not going to initially get him/her in Slot Nos. 6 or 7.
> 
> So, for example, let's say you so badly want Stitches. His Lazy category is not represented in your brand new town immediately on Day #01. You don't find his plot on Day #02, because you use apparent new humans to search for a random villager plot which, after numerous attempts, are a mix of Lazy, Smug, and Uchi…none of whom are Stitches. I figure, given this circumstance, it's best to take the Smug and Uchi at Nos. 6 and 7 (whichever exact order)…and then you can hone in on the Lazy category to become slotted at No. 8. So, Day #02 will be your No. 6 villager's plot. Day #04 will be your No. 7 villager's plot. And Day #06 is the day to hone in the Lazy bear cub Stitches who would end up slotted No. 8 on your menu list of town villagers.



Yup, thats exactly what I do too (since uchis/smugs are the easiest to get anyway given that there are very few of them.) But I think that user was asking for help with an existing town, not a new one. It's still useful info though  Sadly AoJones doesn't come online anymore so no way of editing it.


----------



## Robyn

Awe snap. I have a second player created just for this purpose but I didn't realize I would have to start with a fresh save file every morning. I've wasted so much time starting every day with that existing extra character and then switching to my main. Now I'm stuck anyway with a villager I don't want. Boo.
Read the instructions carefully!


----------



## Kristen

Robyn said:


> Awe snap. I have a second player created just for this purpose but I didn't realize I would have to start with a fresh save file every morning. I've wasted so much time starting every day with that existing extra character and then switching to my main. Now I'm stuck anyway with a villager I don't want. Boo.
> Read the instructions carefully!



The reason it works that way is because when you load an existing character, and the "Preparing your town" screen comes up, it saves your town so no matter how many times you reset, that plot will not change. Creating a new character gets around that because it doesn't prepare the town beforehand. The only way to save it is to see Izzy and place your house down and do all that introductory stuff.


----------



## remiaphasia

Does anyone know if a villager who is moving in can place their house on a plot of land that has items like furniture and clothing on it?


----------



## laineybop

remiaphasia said:


> Does anyone know if a villager who is moving in can place their house on a plot of land that has items like furniture and clothing on it?



Yes, they can. The only limitations are how close they are to rocks, other houses & buildings & PWPs. If you have a police station, the items will show up there. If not, they are lost to the ether...


----------



## llamasity

I really would like to do this as I assume both Beau and Ankha will have their plot appear (I bought them both today), but plot resetting seems like a stressful thing to do and I don't want to screw up my game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized that this thread hasn't been posted on in a while I'm sorry!


----------

